# Sammelthread zur Werbung auf buffed.de: Hinweise, Meldungen, Feedback



## LarzerusIce (29. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich war seit jeher ein großer Freund der buffed.de Website, aber wie scheinbar jede Community wird sie mit Zeit unübersichtlicher und mehr und mehr zu einer Werbeplattform. Ich mein es ist ja völlig in Ordnung wenn rechts und links 10.000 Werbungen blinken, aber das in den NEWS jeden Tag der olle buffed.de Rechner erscheinen muss ist wirklich penetrant und zeugt von Geldgeilheit. Vielleicht sollte man buffed.de mal daran erinnern wie es der letzten großen deutschen Spiele Plattform/Community erging, als sie zunehmend, ich nenn es mal, "verkapitalisiert" wurde.

Stichwort "GIGA"

Es ist natürlich klar, dass man eine kostenlose Plattform finanzieren muss. Dennoch sollten Werbungen nicht in den News stehen. Ich habt sicherlich selber an euch den Anspruch auf gute redaktionelle Arbeit, also bitte untergrabt eure eigenen Beiträge nicht mit Seelenfängern.

In diesem Sinne.

_________________________________
Und nun... (da ich die Art des Umgangs in diesem Forum kenne) Lasst die Trolle frei.


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2011)

Wie kann man sich nur so über Werbung nerven. Naja sie sind nervig, aber nunmal Alltag. Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden können.


----------



## Dracun (29. Januar 2011)

Falsches Forum :
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/4-meinungen-anregungen-zu-buffedde/
Da ist deine Meinung zu buffed.de viel besser aufgehoben.

Gruß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

Mir geht eigentlich nur die Allods Online Werbung aufn Sack, wo dir jedes mal auf der Hauptseite ein Elfenarsch entgegenkommt... klar, ist ja nicht soo schlimm (  ), aber ist irgendwie trotzdem unpassend.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (29. Januar 2011)

Naja wenn schon Werbung dann schon Spiele Werbung.keine C und A Werbung ^^


----------



## Stanglnator (29. Januar 2011)

Ohne Werbung geht es nicht. Wie sollen wir denn sonst mehrere Server, terabyte-weise Traffic, die Redaktion, Video-Produktion und Honorare sowie Miete und die ganzen anderen Kosten finanzieren? Wir haben ja keine Werbung auf der Seite, weil wir die so geil finden, sondern weil sie notwendig ist. 

Wenn Werbung die Benutzung der Seite beeinträchtigt, werden wir sofort aktiv und sind Euch dankbar für jeden Hinweis in diese Richtung. Aber der Wunsch nach weniger oder gar überhaupt keiner Werbung ist leider unrealistisch.


----------



## LarzerusIce (29. Januar 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ohne Werbung geht es nicht. Wie sollen wir denn sonst mehrere Server, terabyte-weise Traffic, die Redaktion, Video-Produktion und Honorare sowie Miete und die ganzen anderen Kosten finanzieren? Wir haben ja keine Werbung auf der Seite, weil wir die so geil finden, sondern weil sie notwendig ist.
> 
> Wenn Werbung die Benutzung der Seite beeinträchtigt, werden wir sofort aktiv und sind Euch dankbar für jeden Hinweis in diese Richtung. Aber der Wunsch nach weniger oder gar überhaupt keiner Werbung ist leider unrealistisch.



Dies wurde auch nicht gewünscht. Es empfiehlt sich den Beitrag eventuell nochmal ganz zu lesen. Es geht explizit nur um Werbung innerhalb der News. Insbesondere der täglichen Erinnerung an den buffed.de Rechner. (einmal die Woche wäre ja noch Ok) aber täglich und dauernd upped ist einfach wie der Titel des Threads bereits sagt "Unglaublich penetrant".

Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Januar 2011)

Der Artikel mit dem Rechner rutscht ja aufgrund der Zugriffszahlen und anderer Faktoren immer mal wieder hoch


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2011)

Es steht dick [Anzeige] dabei. Wer das nicht liest und nicht erkennt dass es eine Werbung ist ...

Unter penetrant würde ich eher Popups sehen oder Anzeigen die ungefragt Töne von sich geben.


----------



## Stanglnator (31. Januar 2011)

LarzerusIce schrieb:


> Dies wurde auch nicht gewünscht. Es empfiehlt sich den Beitrag eventuell nochmal ganz zu lesen. Es geht explizit nur um Werbung innerhalb der News. Insbesondere der täglichen Erinnerung an den buffed.de Rechner. (einmal die Woche wäre ja noch Ok) aber täglich und dauernd upped ist einfach wie der Titel des Threads bereits sagt "Unglaublich penetrant".



Meine Aussage gilt auch dafür, das ist kein Unterschied. Die Nutzungsgewohnheiten der rund 960.000 Einzelpersonen, die buffed.de Monat für Monat nutzen, sind unterschiedlich. Nicht jeder besucht uns täglich.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es steht dick [Anzeige] dabei. Wer das nicht liest und nicht erkennt dass es eine Werbung ist ...



Erwarte keine Lesebereitschaft bei so etwas. 

@ Topic:

Wie Stanglnator schon geschrieben hat: Diese und viele, viele anderen Seiten finanzieren sich nun einmal über Werbung. Und diese Werbung in den News wird auch direkt gekennzeichnet, siehe Tikume. Also kannst du diese News in aller Ruhe ignorieren...


----------



## Lord Nazgul (3. Februar 2011)

LarzerusIce schrieb:


> aber das in den NEWS jeden Tag der olle buffed.de Rechner erscheinen muss


SIGN... und zwar 100%. Ich mein, muss man das ganze wirklich so oft Spoilern und nach oben drücken? Irgendwie fand ich das alte Design teils ein wenig Übersichtlicher - irgendwie.
Ich hab schon lang überlegt, ob ich mal meine Meinung dazu hier raus lasse - wollt aber kein Thema eröffnen. Doch wenn mir schon mal einer das ganze ab nimmt...

Hab mir bei Alternate ne eigene Kiste gebastelt, die in einigen Zügen an den Buffed-PC ran kommt. Doch für nur knapp 10 Eus mehr bin ich um einiges besser ausgestattet... Hier ein wenig an Festplatte sparen, da mehr an Grafik drauf knallen.
Aber OK, wie ich erkenn wird das von allen andern nicht so schlimm empfunden... dann immer her damit...


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2011)

Es ist eine gekennzeichnete Anzeige. Genau wie jede andere Werbeeinblendung auch als Werbung zu erkennen ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Februar 2011)

ich  bezweifel sogar das diebuffed redaktion/mods/admins auch nur de geringsten einfluss auf den rechner haben. das ist "von oben" geschaltete werbung.


----------



## Cowtabhak (8. Februar 2011)

Das Lästige dabei ist ja nicht nur die penetrante Werbung sondern die damit einhergehende Performance, die manchmal drastisch in den Keller sinkt, weil irgendeine Werbung verzweifelt nach dem Ad Server sucht -.-

Klar, ich verstehe das Problem der Finanzierung, kein Thema, aber ich sag jetzt mal gefühlt ist es doch meistens so, das man 70% der Ladezeit auf Werbung wartet. 

Bestes Beispiel auf der Startseite: z.B. wenn man die Sucheinstellung von "buffed.de" auf "WOW Datenbank" ändern will, weil man sonst ja nix im WOW Bereich findet, dann funktioniert dieses Drop Down nur, wenn alles geladen ist, solange wartet man und klickt vergebens auf diesem Feld herum.

Sorry, das geht mir schon lang auf die Nerven, wobei ich als Webseitenbetreiber sehr wohl Werbung positiv gegenüber eingestellt bin.

Ich hoffe mal das geht nur mir so... in diesem Sinne ... 

Ein freundliches Muhh
Cow


----------



## madmurdock (9. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur so über Werbung nerven. Naja sie sind nervig, aber nunmal Alltag. Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden können.



Eben nicht. Wenn einen was nervt, versucht man es zu umgehen - und zwar mit Werbeblocker - Addons. So entgehen dem Seitenbetreiber viele Einnahmen. Viel Werbung führt also dazu, dass nicht mehr Geld gemacht wird, sondern im Gegenteil, dass man 

1. Die Seite gar nicht mehr nutzt
2. Die Seite mit Werbeblockern nutzt

Beides führt auf lange Sicht dazu, dass sie kommerziell irgendwann nicht mehr betrieben werden kann.

Also Buffed, nehmt solche Threads ernst, sonst rennen euch die User und somit auch die Einnahmen weg.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2011)

Cowtabhak schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel auf der Startseite: z.B. wenn man die Sucheinstellung von "buffed.de" auf "WOW Datenbank" ändern will, weil man sonst ja nix im WOW Bereich findet, dann funktioniert dieses Drop Down nur, wenn alles geladen ist, solange wartet man und klickt vergebens auf diesem Feld herum.


http://wowdata.buffed.de/
Kann man sich sogar bookmarken.



madmurdock schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Wenn einen was nervt, versucht man es zu umgehen - und zwar mit Werbeblocker - Addons.


Wie blockst Du eine ANzeige die in News Block auftaucht ?


----------



## madmurdock (9. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/
> Kann man sich sogar bookmarken.
> 
> 
> Wie blockst Du eine ANzeige die in News Block auftaucht ?



Ich nutze mittlerweile nur noch das Forum und die Datenbank. Die Hauptseite habe ich gar nicht mehr gebookmarked und war auch schon ewig nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Stanglnator (10. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Also Buffed, nehmt solche Threads ernst



Wir nehmen sie ernst. Jeder Hinweis auf störende Werbung, funktionseinschränkende Werbung oder inhaltlich bedenkliche Werbung ist höchst willkommen!


----------



## Bergerdos (11. Februar 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Wir nehmen sie ernst. Jeder Hinweis auf störende Werbung, funktionseinschränkende Werbung oder inhaltlich bedenkliche Werbung ist höchst willkommen!



Das ist gut, dann beschwere ich mich gleich hier in dem Threat über die Crysis 2-Werbung, die blendet ein Fenster auf dem unteren Teil der Startseite ein (ca. 20% der Gesamtfläche) und hat keinen Button zum schließen :-(


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Februar 2011)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das ist gut, dann beschwere ich mich gleich hier in dem Threat über die Crysis 2-Werbung, die blendet ein Fenster auf dem unteren Teil der Startseite ein (ca. 20% der Gesamtfläche) und* hat keinen Button zum schließen *:-(



doch, hat sie. Oben rechts...steht glaub ich sogar "close" dran. Was sie aber nicht daran hindert, nach ein paar Minuten erneut aufzuploppen.


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Februar 2011)

Rechts ist ein Close-Button, der die Werbung nicht komplett schließt, aber auf 50 Pixel Höhe verkleinert. Außerdem muss da aus unserer Sicht ein Capping rein, damit es nicht immer wieder angezeigt wird. Wir sprechen bereits mit dem Vermarkter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Februar 2011)

Das Thema ist mindestens so alt wie die Bildzeitung.
Schon dort fand man im gleichen geschmackvollen urdeutschen Rot Schwarz Weiss aufgemachte Artikel, die nur durch das wenige Mü große Wort Anzeige als eine solche zu identifizieren war.

Das dumme an Jounalisten ist halt, dass sie die so lästige wie kostenintensive Neigung haben, essen, trinken und in beheizten Räumen schlafen zu wollen. Das führt, inbesondere wenn das Produkt an sich umsonst (nein kostenlos selbstverständlich , sorry) ist zwangsläufig zu Werbung.
Nun hat der Satan persönlich ja die Addblocker erfunden, und so wie die USA das satellitengestütze Raktenabwehrsystem zur Vernichtung kommunistischer Flugkörper erfunden haben, rüstet nun auch buffed.de de massiv auf und bringt die Werbung addblocksicher auch in den News unter.
Was sollen sie auch sonst tun. Mein Mitgefühl haben sie.
Und Crysis kauf ich trotzdem nicht. SO!


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Februar 2011)

Wo wir doch gerade mal bei penetrant sind.
Warum bekomme ich die Buffed-Newsletter buffed.de - Newsletter: WoW Patch-Notes 4.0.6 * Frische WoW und HdRO Guides * Rift Preview * Warhammer Online Event *ganze 47x ja "siebenundvierzig" mal? Das war am Freitag um 15.24Uhr
*Also wenn das nicht penetrant ist weis ich auch nicht 

Warum passiert sowas immer nur auf Buffed? Unschöne penerante Werbung (nicht die hier aktuell gemeinte, sondern das vor ein paar Wochen mit der Telekom im Forum), dann diese Grafikprobleme bei der Darstellung (wurde auch schon mal angesprochen und von anderen bestätigt IE7/IE8, bis heut nichts geändert) Und jetzt das mit den News-Lettern. So langsam geht mir Buffed echt auf die Nerven. 
Andere Foren die ich regelmäßig besuche, machen seit ich denken kann nie Probleme. Hier auf Buffed ist immer irgendwas.


----------



## Stanglnator (13. Februar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich die Buffed-Newsletter buffed.de - Newsletter: WoW Patch-Notes 4.0.6 * Frische WoW und HdRO Guides * Rift Preview * Warhammer Online Event *ganze 47x ja "siebenundvierzig" mal?*


*

Sorry, das ist natürlich Mist und unsinnig. Schick mir bitte deine E-Mail-Adresse per PN, und zwar die, mit der du den Newsletter abonniert hast. Dann lasse ich das prüfen. Ist bislang die erste Beschwerde dieser Art, ist das noch anderen passiert? Wenn ja, bitte auch die Mail-Adresse per PN an mich.*


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2011)

Es gibt doch viele Möglichkeiten, die Werbung komplett von dem eigenen PC zu verbannen.
So empfange ich nur, was ich auch sehen will (komplett ohne jegliche Banner, Werbung, Popups etc.)

Für News, benötige ich nie einen Newsletter.
Da ist eine "Bombardierung eh vorprogrammiert.
Wenn ich News haben will, schaue ich selber auf den Seiten nach.

Das komplette Sperren von dem mir Unerwünschten kam schon vor längerer Zeit, 
als doch sehr fragliche Werbung bei Buffed auftauchte, welche ich garantiert nicht unterstütze.

Ich denke, es liegt an jedem Einzelnen, was er zulässt!

greetz


----------



## Stanglnator (14. Februar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich die Buffed-Newsletter buffed.de - Newsletter: WoW Patch-Notes 4.0.6 * Frische WoW und HdRO Guides * Rift Preview * Warhammer Online Event *ganze 47x ja "siebenundvierzig" mal? Das war am Freitag um 15.24Uhr*


*

So, habe mit unseren Programmierern gesprochen. Laut Log des Mail-Servers wurde der Newsletter 1x an deine Mail-Adresse verschickt. Warum er so oft ankam, können wir von hier aus nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht ein Problem mit deinem Mail-Provider? 

Kam das schon öfter vor oder kamen die anderen buffed-Newsletter in den vergangenen Wochen wie geplant nur 1x?*


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Februar 2011)

Nein ist das erste mal, schon seltsam. Kannst aber gerne ein Screenshot von haben wenn du willst.^^
Bisher kamen alle immer nur 1x. 
Mit meinem Provider gab es bisher nie Probleme. Der ist eigentlich sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Stanglnator (14. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube dir das schon, Dagonzo  Es ist nur schwierig, die mögliche Ursache einzugrenzen... Freitag kommt der nächste Newsletter. Wenn es dann wieder auftritt, bitte gleich melden, dann wäre es wohl doch ein Problem mit unserem Mail-Server.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Februar 2011)

Ok werde ich machen. Danke erst mal für deine Mühe.


----------



## dielea (25. Februar 2011)

also da ich finde das hier der passenste beitrag ist will ich mal kurz anfragen.

wenn ich auf mmo-allgemein gehe kriege ich bei fast allen beiträgen eine unglaublich aufdringliche werbung
von dead space 2. leider scheint es mir so, dass mein browser ausgerechnet die stelle wo diese werbung
wahrscheinlich schließbar ist nicht anzeigen will. ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, browser extrem lang
gezogen etc. aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht.
entweder ich bin zu blöd diese den ganzen bildschirmfüllende werbung zu schließen oder sie ist evtl nur
mit breitbild schließbar.

ich bitte um hilfe denn ich kann verdammt viele inhalte der homepage so nicht mehr lesen.
alternative wäre das ich meinen rechner vor wut aus dem fenster schmeiße... ;_;

gruß lea


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2011)

dielea schrieb:


> wenn ich auf mmo-allgemein gehe kriege ich bei fast allen beiträgen eine unglaublich aufdringliche werbung
> von dead space 2.



Sowas sticht uns auch schnell ins Auge, die Werbung ist nicht korrekt platziert. Das wurde aber bereits an den Vermarkter weitergeleitet.


----------



## dielea (25. Februar 2011)

danke!!! tausend dank ^^


----------



## Takvoriana (25. Februar 2011)

Das Werbebanner lässt sich nicht wegklicken da der dafür vorgesehene Button fehlt.
Die Seite ist verdeckt :-(
Ich nutze den aktuellsten Firefox Browser.


----------



## Stanglnator (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin seit heute Früh dran, dieses Problem zu lösen... der Vermarkter hat versprochen, es zu beheben. Was daran so schwer ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2011)

lol, les mal bitte den die letzten 3 beiträge in dem thread hier. die seite behindernde werbung ist in keinem fall was buffed brauchen kann und will und es wird daran gearbeitet, das sie wegkommt.

und das eine firma, die kostenlosen service bietet versucht geld zu verdienen ist natürlich total verwerflich. soll zam doch nach der arbeit betteln gehen und motz in der ubahn verkaufen.

die leute die hier im forum arbeiten, (grüne moderatoren machen das auch freiwillig und ehrenamtlich) haben nur sehr wenig einfluss auf die werbung. buffed ist nur eine abteilung in einer viel größeren firma udn da sagen auch andere was geamcht wird. buffed reicht die beschwerden auch nur nach oben weiter und hofft auf besserung.


der job eines admins/moderators ist es das forum am laufen und auch im (gesetzlichen) rahmen zu halten. ein paar links, wo sich buffed moderatoren was hinlegen wie sie wollen wäre nett.

klassensprecher sind freiwillige, unbezahlte, ehrenamtliche buffedmember, die mit buffed in keiner verbindung stehen, außer das sie die erlaubnis haben, klassenblogs zu verfassen. wenn niemand über priester schreiben möchte, warum meldest du dich nicht. ich würde dich gerne als kollege begrüßen.

seit wann werden hier beiträge gelöscht? geschlossen vilelicht wenn jemand der keine ahnung hat sinnlos rumflamt, aber löschen? nur pornowerbung.


----------



## Stanglnator (25. Februar 2011)

Dead Space 2 ist gefixt, d.h. die Werbung verdeckt nicht mehr das Suchfenster, auch der Close-Button ist nun problemlos zu erreichen.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2011)

Büffed schrieb:


> wie gesagt das hier ist meine meinung, im forumsbereich "meinungen & anregungen zu buffed.de"... sollte dashier gelöscht werden, bestätigt das nur nochmehr das es hier keine Meinungsfreiheit gibt



Der Beitrag ist gelöscht - gut erkannt, denn für vermeintlich offene Kritik, sollte man sich nicht hinter neuen Accounts, Proxyservern und einer vollkommen verkehrten Wortwahl verstecken.


----------



## Takvoriana (26. Februar 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Dead Space 2 ist gefixt, d.h. die Werbung verdeckt nicht mehr das Suchfenster, auch der Close-Button ist nun problemlos zu erreichen.



Mal ein Großes "DANKE" und nen Pott Kaffee rüberschieb :-)


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Februar 2011)

Takvoriana schrieb:


> Mal ein Großes "DANKE" und nen Pott Kaffee rüberschieb :-)



Hehe, herzlichen Dank, für einen Pott Kaffee tun wir (fast) alles


----------



## Cazor (27. Februar 2011)

Na,

ich habe ein Problem mit den riesigen Werbeseiten, die über dem eigentlichen buffed-Text liegen und an allen Seiten über das Layout weggehen, sodaß man nirgends ein X zum schließen findet. Sitze hier auf der Arbeit an einem 1024x768 pix Monitor.
Gibts ne Tastenkombination, mit der man sowas wegmachen kann?


----------



## Firun (27. Februar 2011)

Könntest du bitte ein Bild dazu posten, denn nur so kann man auch aktiv vorgehen und Lösungen anbringen.


----------



## Cazor (27. Februar 2011)

bin sicher nur zu doof 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DummKow (27. Februar 2011)

Nö, sieht bei mir genauso aus!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Februar 2011)

hm da fehlt unten die scrollbar

ist ein iexplorer vlt veraltet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (27. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm da fehlt unten die scrollbar
> 
> ist ein iexplorer vlt veraltet?




Möglich. Immer sone Sache mit den Updates am Arbeitsplatz..
Version 8.0.6001.19019


----------



## Stanglnator (27. Februar 2011)

Wir lassen es prüfen, eigentlich müssen ja die Werbemittel mit den Browsern klar kommen, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Tkamikaze (28. Februar 2011)

So langsam macht es echt keinen Spaß mehr mit eurer Werbung. Nicht einmal auf seine eigene Seite kommt man mehr, weil sich als so ne blöde Werbung direkt über meine Profilseite legt und ich es nicht mal wegbekomme. Ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach Verkauft ihr so niemanden etwas, im Gegenteil, ihr vergrault eher mit so Aktionen die Leute, also zumindest mich. Wenn mir schon sowas von vornerein Negativ auffällt, hinterlässt das sicherlich keinen Positiven eindruckt, da lauf ich mit Sicherheit dieses Produkt nicht! Zudem habe ich auch keine Lust mich auf meine Seite einzuloggen und nichts anderes zu sehe als diese Blöde Werbung!

Ich hoffe ihr findet eine andere Lösung eure Werbung unter zu bringen, ansonsten kann ich auch meinen Account bei euch Löschen da ich ja e nichts anderes sehe als die Werbung!



Gruß,

TKamikaze


----------



## Stanglnator (28. Februar 2011)

TKamikaze, welche Werbung verdeckt denn dein Profil? Ich habe mich eben durch den hablben mybuffed-Bereich geklickt und nichts derartiges gefunden. Welche Auflösung benutzt du?


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2011)

Muss Vorposter zustimmen.
Oben der breite Layer verdeckt auch etwas meiner Profilansicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber solange nicht MMOGold und Randy Run da stehen isses noch erträglich. Sollten die auftauchen wär wirklich krass.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2011)

Nur als Hinweis, zu deinen Profil-Einstellungen im Forum kommst du auch über den Pfeil rechts.


----------



## Stanglnator (1. März 2011)

ARGH, danke für den Screen, das ist ja Mist!


----------



## Tkamikaze (1. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> TKamikaze, welche Werbung verdeckt denn dein Profil? Ich habe mich eben durch den hablben mybuffed-Bereich geklickt und nichts derartiges gefunden. Welche Auflösung benutzt du?




1024x768 hab ich auf meinem Notebook. Es geht mir auch nicht ums Maulen oder beschweren. Mir ist auch klar dass sich das Buffed Team so ihren Brötchen verdient was ja auch nicht schlimm ist, nur sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben wie mit der Werbung von Gestern. Egal wie Groß oder klein eine Werbung ist, mitten auf dem Bildschirm hat sie meiner Meinung einfach nichts zu suchen! Währe ich der verantwortliche für diesen Bereich, hätte der Mitarbeiter sowas sicherlich das letzte Mal gemacht! 



Gruß,

TKamikaze


----------



## Alri (2. März 2011)

also wenn man davon keinen augenkrebs bekommt weiß ich auch nicht   ;P
in klein sieht es nicht ganz so schlimm aus.aber wenn man das ganze auf einem 22 zöller laufen läßt   ==>   evil,in league with satan   






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist doch kein wunder,dass man es so bevorzugt : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und nur so am rande,ich hab nichts gegen webung im allgemeinen.sie ermöglicht erst viele sachen,aber drehend,blinkend,mit sound um sich schmeißen und fiese farben geht gar nicht.bis auf die sound sache alles schon gesehen.
so treibt man seine user doch nur richtung ad block plus o.ä.




lg alri


----------



## Totemwächter (2. März 2011)

Wie wärs denn wenn man als premium kunde keine werbung mehr sieht?

Das wäre doch eine option, denn als nichts zahlender darf ich auch keine ansprüche haben!

So sehe ich das jedenfalls !


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn wenn man als premium kunde keine werbung mehr sieht?



Was wäre, wenn das schon eine ganze Weile so ist?


----------



## Totemwächter (2. März 2011)

Das wäre natürlich wunderbar 

Wusste nicht das premium kunden keine werbung haben, da er kein premium ist ^^

Trozdem bin ich immer noch der meinung das man als nicht premium user irgendwelche ansprüche stellen sollte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

buffed.de kann doch nichts dafür, das MM Rot als "Standard"-Farbe gewählt hat.


----------



## Totemwächter (2. März 2011)

Genau so sieht es aus 

Das rot ist ja auch nicht ungewollt, denn wie wir bemerkt haben hat es eine hervorragende wirkung!

Nicht nur wegen seiner größe sondern auch wegen der farbe


----------



## Alri (3. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> buffed.de kann doch nichts dafür, das MM Rot als "Standard"-Farbe gewählt hat.



das sicher nicht,aber wenn einem (gefühlt) 3/4 des bildschirms in der farbe anstrahlt .... in wahrheit sinds wohl irgendwas bei 55 bis 60%  
ich versteh auch nicht,warum das "corperate design" immer mal wieder aufgeben/verkauft  wird (also zu werbezwecken) ... werd mich wohl dran gewöhnen und dann ein  paar tage firefox mitabp und no script nutzen um buffed.de anzusteuern .
hoffentlich wird opera da nicht eifersüchtig   ;P

lg alri
ps: die neue film werbung sieht ein bisserl seltsam aus :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch kann ich mich dann nicht mehr einloggen,da die werbung wohl irgendwie das ausklappen verhindert


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. März 2011)

Bei der Werbung ist aber oben Rechts ein ordentliches "Schließen"-Kreuz.


----------



## Stanglnator (3. März 2011)

Alri schrieb:


> ps: die neue film werbung sieht ein bisserl seltsam aus



Ist das bei dir reproduzierbar, also häufiger so? Ich kriege das Problem mit keinem Browser hin...


----------



## Alri (3. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei der Werbung ist aber oben Rechts ein ordentliches "Schließen"-Kreuz.




und das hat genau was mit dem nicht funktionieren bzw seltsam aussehen der werbung zu tun?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. März 2011)

Du schreibts:


> auch kann ich mich dann nicht mehr einloggen,da die werbung wohl irgendwie das ausklappen verhindert



Das ist doch (fast) normal, das diese Werbelayer ganz oben liegen und daher (fast) alle Funktionen nicht nutzbar sind. Wenn du die Werbung schließt, sollte alles funktionieren.


----------



## Salamance (4. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ohne Werbung geht es nicht. Wie sollen wir denn sonst mehrere Server, terabyte-weise Traffic, die Redaktion, Video-Produktion und Honorare sowie Miete und die ganzen anderen Kosten finanzieren? Wir haben ja keine Werbung auf der Seite, weil wir die so geil finden, sondern weil sie notwendig ist.
> 
> Wenn Werbung die Benutzung der Seite beeinträchtigt, werden wir sofort aktiv und sind Euch dankbar für jeden Hinweis in diese Richtung. Aber der Wunsch nach weniger oder gar überhaupt keiner Werbung ist leider unrealistisch.



Ich habe ein Premiumabo und diese sollten keine Werbung nach dem Einloggen auf Euren Webseiten haben. Von daher habe ich für jede Werbung kein Verständnis. Haltet Euch bitte daran, wenn Ihr Premiumabonnenten das versprecht, ansonsten kann ich mir mein Abo sparen.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2011)

Salamance schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Premiumabo und diese sollten keine Werbung nach dem Einloggen auf Euren Webseiten haben. Von daher habe ich für jede Werbung kein Verständnis. Haltet Euch bitte daran, wenn Ihr Premiumabonnenten das versprecht, ansonsten kann ich mir mein Abo sparen.




Natürlich halten wir uns daran. Wenn jedoch trotz Premium-Account Werbeeinblendungen auftauchen, dann ist das keinesfalls beabsichtigt (Ausnahme Videos und Eigenwerbung wie PC, buffed-Shop) und die entsprechende Stelle, möglichst mit Screenshot zu melden, da wir auch nicht alles sehen können.


----------



## Alri (5. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ist das bei dir reproduzierbar, also häufiger so? Ich kriege das Problem mit keinem Browser hin...



huhu,
das ist insofern reproduzierbar,wenn der trailer in dem flash news fenster läuft.und nur dann. also wo sonst die "top news" durchtickern.wenn der trailer durch ist,schaut es wieder normal aus.aber man kann ihn halt nur halb sehen,wenn man denn will. 

falls es hilft :
About Opera
Version information
Version 11.01,Build 1190,Platform Win32,System Windows NT 6.0, XHTML+Voice Plug-in not loaded




			
				kaeptniglo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch (fast) normal, das diese Werbelayer ganz oben liegen und daher (fast) alle Funktionen nicht nutzbar sind. Wenn du die Werbung schließt, sollte alles funktionieren.


einloggen ging nit als es nichts mehr zu schließen gab und nur noch die normale film werbung links,rechts und oben da war.kann es mangels filmwerbung und geblocketen elementen nicht mehr reproduzieren.


was mir jetzt erst auffällt,schreib ja sonst nit soooo viel bzw regelmäßig im forum,im antworten editor werden regelmäßig leerzeilen eingefügt.die ich auch erst manuell rauslöschen kann,wenn ich mir den beitrag einmal in der vorschau angesehen hab.aber wenn ich dann aus versehen eine zeile zuviel lösche und dann eine neue leerzeile einfüge,sind sie alle wieder da.da hilft dann nur neue vorschau und wieder löschen.

lg

alri


----------



## Stanglnator (5. März 2011)

Ah, Opera - das erklärt so manches. Viele Werbemittel werden nicht für Opera getestet oder optimiert. Nicht nur bei uns, sondern bei vielen Webseiten. Das ist ein Grund. 

Ob das Forenproblem auch mit Opera zusammenhängt, kann Zam vermutlich besser beurteilen. Würde ich jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Opera ist leider kein echter Standard, den benutzt von unseren Usern nur eine klitzekleine Gruppe. Firefox oder Chrome wären jedenfalls besser geeignet.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Einen intensiveren Opera-Check setze ich mir auf die Liste.


----------



## Alri (5. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ah, Opera - das erklärt so manches. Viele Werbemittel werden nicht für Opera getestet oder *optimiert*. Nicht nur bei uns, sondern bei vielen Webseiten. Das ist ein Grund.
> 
> Ob das Forenproblem auch mit Opera zusammenhängt, kann Zam vermutlich besser beurteilen. Würde ich jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Opera ist leider kein echter Standard, den benutzt von unseren Usern nur eine klitzekleine Gruppe. Firefox oder Chrome wären jedenfalls besser geeignet.



und da liegt meiner meinung nach das größte problem.angefangen hat alles mit der ie optimierung.damit hatte dann netscape so prebleme.history repeats itself ...
warum muss man irgendwas künstlich optimieren.sich an echte standards (wc3) halten würde ja reichen ... welche opera übrigens durchaus beherrscht (acid3 test  zu 100%)...
aber das führt jetzt zuweit vom eigentlichen thema weg.

könntet ihr mal zahlen rausrücken,was die nutzung von browsern angeht?würde mich mal interessieren.ich kenn zb nur die zahlen von heise.de und da wäre es ja mal spannend zu sehen,ob und wie große unterschiede vorhanden sind.

lg alri 

edit : zam dein banhammer.gif gibbet scheinbar nimmer.zumindest bei mir


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Alri schrieb:


> edit : zam dein banhammer.gif gibbet scheinbar nimmer.zumindest bei mir



Dann blockierst du offensichtlich das Verzeichnis /fileadmin/  .. damit sehen einige Bereiche wie mybuffed und die Spieldatenbanken bei dir sicher "merkwürdig" aus.


----------



## Alri (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann blockierst du offensichtlich das Verzeichnis /fileadmin/ .. damit sehen einige Bereiche wie mybuffed und die Spieldatenbanken bei dir sicher "merkwürdig" aus.




 guten morgen, ich blockier nur ausgewählte images aus dem fileadmin bereich ... und dein hammer gehört nicht dazu ... aber ich hab mir mal den q-code angesehen und als img adresse steht da http://www.buffed.de...hammer.gif wenn ich die seite manuell aufrufe werde ich daraufhingewiesen,dass sie umgezogen ist auf http://my.buffed.de/...y_banhammer.gif ... und da sehe ich den hammer auch ,, also kein blocking. scheinbar klappt die weiterleitung nicht. lg alri ps: jetzt gehen keine zeilenümbrüche mehr bei mir.man möge mir also den unformatierten text verzeihen.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Alri schrieb:


> guten morgen, ich blockier nur ausgewählte images aus dem fileadmin bereich ... und dein hammer gehört nicht dazu ... aber ich hab mir mal den q-code angesehen und als img adresse steht da http://www.buffed.de...hammer.gif wenn ich die seite manuell aufrufe werde ich daraufhingewiesen,dass sie umgezogen ist auf http://my.buffed.de/...y_banhammer.gif ... und da sehe ich den hammer auch ,, also kein blocking. scheinbar klappt die weiterleitung nicht. lg alri ps: jetzt gehen keine zeilenümbrüche mehr bei mir.man möge mir also den unformatierten text verzeihen.



Dein Browser akzeptiert keine 303 redirects.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. März 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team!

Eins vorneweg: Ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass Werbung nötig ist, um die Seite am Laufen zu halten. Ich aktiviere keine Programme, die Werbung verhindern, da ich weiß, dass ich euch damit (indirekt) unterstütze.
Ich ertrage Werbungen vor der BuffedShow und die riesigen Banner ohne Probleme...

ABER: Bei jedem Mausklick den ich auf eurer Seite tätige springt mir sofort diese riesige "Dragon Age II"-Werbung ins Gesicht, während ich nacheinander noch eine Rexona-Werbung und zusätzlich ein kleines "Dragon Age II"-Pop-Up erhalte.

Während die Rexona-Werbung nach ein paar Sekunden von allein verschwindet, kann man die "Dragon Age II"-Werbungen anscheinend nicht schließen. Es ist möglich die Größe der einen Werbung zu halbieren, das verdeckt bei mir aber immer noch fast ein Viertel der Seite...

Ist es möglich, diese Pop-Ups auf anderem Weg zu schließen ?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
euer XT

P.S.: Ich weiß nicht inwiefern Buffed Einfluss auf die Art der zugeschalteten Werbung hat, aber es ist nicht optimal, wenn auf einer Seite, die Jugendliche ab 12 Jahren besuchen, Werbungen mit zweifelhaften Gewinnen wie einem "IPad 2"locken...


----------



## Stanglnator (8. März 2011)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Während die Rexona-Werbung nach ein paar Sekunden von allein verschwindet, kann man die "Dragon Age II"-Werbungen anscheinend nicht schließen. Es ist möglich die Größe der einen Werbung zu halbieren, das verdeckt bei mir aber immer noch fast ein Viertel der Seite...
> 
> Ist es möglich, diese Pop-Ups auf anderem Weg zu schließen ?



In der linken oberen Ecke der DA2-Werbung ist ein Close-Button. Dieses Werbemittel dürfte übrigens nicht dauend kommen, sondern nur 1x pro Stunde. Das ist zumindest das, was mir der Vermarkter gesagt. Sollte dem nicht so sein, dann schreib mir das bitte, ich lasse es dann prüfen. Bei mir selber ist es bisher nicht öfter aufgetaucht.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> In der linken oberen Ecke der DA2-Werbung ist ein Close-Button. Dieses Werbemittel dürfte übrigens nicht dauend kommen, sondern nur 1x pro Stunde. Das ist zumindest das, was mir der Vermarkter gesagt. Sollte dem nicht so sein, dann schreib mir das bitte, ich lasse es dann prüfen. Bei mir selber ist es bisher nicht öfter aufgetaucht.



Hallo Stanglnator.

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Der sogenannte "Close-Button" verkleinert die Anzeige der DA2-Werbung (das große Pop-Up-Banner in der unteren Bildschirmhälfte) um etwa die Hälfte (was immer noch viel ist bei so einer Anzeige).

Und als ich heute Vormittag eifrig auf Buffed gesurft bin, ist mir diese Anzeige wirklich bei jedem Artikel, und bei jedem Aufruf der Buffed-Startseite erschienen.
Im Moment erscheint bei mir nur noch diese kleine runde DA2-Werbung, die zwar nervig ist, weil man sie nicht schließen kann, aber wenigstens nicht allzu viel vom Bildschirm verdeckt.


MfG


----------



## Stanglnator (8. März 2011)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der sogenannte "Close-Button" verkleinert die Anzeige der DA2-Werbung (das große Pop-Up-Banner in der unteren Bildschirmhälfte) um etwa die Hälfte (was immer noch viel ist bei so einer Anzeige).



Ja, ein Rest bleibt bestehen, der sollte bei normalen Bildschirmauflösungen aber nicht wirklich stören, oder?



XT-002 schrieb:


> Und als ich heute Vormittag eifrig auf Buffed gesurft bin, ist mir diese Anzeige wirklich bei jedem Artikel, und bei jedem Aufruf der Buffed-Startseite erschienen.
> Im Moment erscheint bei mir nur noch diese kleine runde DA2-Werbung, die zwar nervig ist, weil man sie nicht schließen kann, aber wenigstens nicht allzu viel vom Bildschirm verdeckt.



Hmmm, das sollte so jedenfalls nicht sein. Jetzt ist dummerweise weg, aber da war offensichtlich das Werbemittel falsch eingestellt. Bei sowas kann mich oder ZAM gerne direkt benachrichtigen, per PM.

Das kleine DA2-Bildchen gehört zum Gewinnspiel, das zur Zeit bei uns läuft. Da gibt es unter anderem ein Notebook und Merchandise zu gewinnen. Die Preise sind zwar von EA gesponsert, aber es ist kein Werbemittel wie die anderen Anzeigen, sondern ein redaktionelles Gewinnspiel.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ja, ein Rest bleibt bestehen, der sollte bei normalen Bildschirmauflösungen aber nicht wirklich stören, oder?



Hm, ich werd mal meine Bildschirmauflösung prüfen (ob sie denn "normal" ist  ), aber ich reagier im Allgemeinen allergisch auf solche Anzeigen, die nicht verschwinden...
Es lenkt einfach unheimlich ab auf dem weiß-blauen Buffedhintergrund ständig ein knallrotes Banner mit aufblinkendem "Open"-Pfeil zu sehen.

Edit: Was ich gerade wieder gemerkt habe ist, dass insbesondere vormittags diese große DA2-Werbung extrem oft zugeschaltet wird.


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ah, Opera - das erklärt so manches. Viele Werbemittel werden nicht für Opera getestet oder optimiert. Nicht nur bei uns, sondern bei vielen Webseiten. Das ist ein Grund.
> 
> Ob das Forenproblem auch mit Opera zusammenhängt, kann Zam vermutlich besser beurteilen. Würde ich jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Opera ist leider kein echter Standard, den benutzt von unseren Usern nur eine klitzekleine Gruppe. Firefox oder Chrome wären jedenfalls besser geeignet.



Mmmm sehe ich das jetzt richtig das einer der Programmierer/Entwickler/Admins sagt Opera ist kein echter Standard ?
Sorry aber Firefox ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei wenn es um die Interpretation vom Quellcode geht und vom IE sollten wir ja nicht wirklich reden, der nimmt so fast alle Fehler an.

Ich selber habe nichts gegen Werbung wenn diese einen nicht zumüllt und übertrieben ist (auch mit dem Firefox hier auf Arbeit) aber da es in letzter Zeit immer mehr geworden ist habe ich mich für Premium entschieden um die Seite zu unterstützen. Evtl sollte man das Konzept mal überdenken ob man den Benutzern immer den ganzen Bildschirm zumüllen muß mit den Videos oder den Sliders die bei jedem Aufruf kamen (unten auf der Seite)

Ich für meinen teil klicke diese Layer immer sofort weg, naja sofort sobald der Button dafür da ist ^^

Irgendwie war das noch schön als wir noch 468x60er Banner hatten 
Aber das wurde vermutlich durch die BannerBlocker zerstört und die Betreiber der Seiten dazu "genötigt" immer mehr Werbung einzubauen.

Was ich auf meiner Seite gemacht habe ist eine Option mit der der Benutzer das Popup (kein Fullsize) was alle 2 Stunden mal kommen sollte (Reloadsperre beim Anbieter) selber für 10 Minuten ausblenden kann wenn beim Anbieter gerade die Reloadsperre nicht funktioniert.

Was für Buffed evtl auch interessant wäre ist der Ausbau der ebay/google Werbung im Bereich Content based denn das bringt m.E. mehr


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mmmm sehe ich das jetzt richtig das einer der Programmierer/Entwickler/Admins sagt Opera ist kein echter Standard ?



Die Aussage bezieht sich auf die ermittelte Nutzerzahl des Browsers auf unserer Seite.


----------



## Corintas (10. März 2011)

Mit der derzeitigen Werbung für DA2 habt ihrs aber. Der gesamte Bildschirm ist voll mit. Close! Einmal per Maus etwas runtergescrollt bäm! Wieder der Bildschirm voll. Zum Close! button erstmal wieder hoch..drücken, runter scrollen	jaaa genau nud bäm! wieder alles voll. DAvon mal ab scheint eure Seite von mal zu mal nicht nur bunter aufgrund der Werbung sie wird immer lansgamer. Da macht das "eben mal bei buffed vorbei" schauen keinen Spass und kaum noch Sinn. Sorry!


----------



## Stanglnator (11. März 2011)

Corintas schrieb:


> Mit der derzeitigen Werbung für DA2 habt ihrs aber. Der gesamte Bildschirm ist voll mit. Close! Einmal per Maus etwas runtergescrollt bäm! Wieder der Bildschirm voll. Zum Close! button erstmal wieder hoch..drücken, runter scrollen	jaaa genau nud bäm! wieder alles voll. DAvon mal ab scheint eure Seite von mal zu mal nicht nur bunter aufgrund der Werbung sie wird immer lansgamer. Da macht das "eben mal bei buffed vorbei" schauen keinen Spass und kaum noch Sinn. Sorry!



Welchen Browser benutzt du denn? Ich kann es leider nicht reproduzieren, aber ich glaube dir, dass es so ist. Angaben zum Browser inkl. der verwendeten Version würden uns helfen. Denn das Werbemittel muss kaputt sein, so darf das jedenfalls nicht funktionieren. Bei mir ist es so, dass es sich nur dann öffnet, wenn mand den rechten Rand mit der Maus berührt.

Zusatzfrage: Ist das nur auf der Startseite passiert oder auch auf Artikelseiten oder anderen Unterseiten?


----------



## Fàtálity (13. März 2011)

Ich finde auch das es immer schlimmer wird mit der Werbung ... teilweise verdeckt die mal eben 2/3 des Browser fensters und lässt sich wie z.b. die Dragon Age " werbung nichmal wegklicken ... Sry aber sowas geht derbe auf den sack. Da muss sich keiner wundern wenn man bei so extremen "werbepausen" einfach weiter "zapt" zu ner anderen page, die wissen wie man ein Layout verwaltet.


----------



## Firun (17. März 2011)

Hi Leute, trotz Premium Account habe ich heute folgende Werbung auf der mybuffed Seite gehabt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Browser Google Chrome


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Hi Leute, trotz Premium Account habe ich heute folgende Werbung auf der mybuffed Seite gehabt.
> Browser Google Chrome



Ich sag mal: WTF  oO Ich mein, das sollte theoretisch sowas von absolut nicht möglich sein, oder ich hab da irgendwo gefailt  - prüf ich morgen.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2011)

Ich könnte jetzt nicht mal sagen wie oft das passiert, ab und zu ist halt auch ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff aber leider kann ich es wirklich nicht weiter eingrenzen, ab und zu passiert das halt so 1-2 mal in der Woche.


----------



## Nisbo (27. März 2011)

Momentan nervt mich etwas das Dragon Age II Gewinnspiel das mir immer mitten über dem Text eingeblendet wird obwohl ich Premium bin.
OK ist wohl was internes und geht weg wenn man F5 drückt nur ist es doch ein wenig nervend.

Seite: http://www.buffed.de...-sollte-817148/
Browser: FF 3.6.16


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. März 2011)

Das Gewinnspiel ist ja keine Werbung, welche für Premium-Mitglieder deaktiviert ist.

Es ist ein "Hinweis" auf das Gewinnspiel. Ok, manchmal echt doof positioniert, aber halt keine Werbung.


----------



## Einsam (28. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel ist ja keine Werbung, welche für Premium-Mitglieder deaktiviert ist.
> 
> Es ist ein "Hinweis" auf das Gewinnspiel. Ok, manchmal echt doof positioniert, aber halt keine Werbung.


bla.... bla... ein hinweis sollte nicht nerven ! 


ich hasse Werbung die sich aufdrängt darum blocke ich sie... 
ich hab auch kein schlechtes gewissen...
vernünftige Werbung ist okay, die ist am rande und hin und wieder klickt man drauf weil es doch irgendwie ne Neuigkeit ist (zb.: neuer alienware Rechner oder so)
aber das was auf dieser seite im moment abgeht ist nicht mehr normal...

und ja ich war premium kunde... 1 Monat, das ich nicht mehr verlängerte da auch da hin und wieder Werbung war... (ich lass mich nicht verarschen)

so long
einsam


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2011)

Einsam schrieb:


> und ja ich war premium kunde... 1 Monat, das ich nicht mehr verlängerte da auch da hin und wieder Werbung war... (ich lass mich nicht verarschen)



Verarschen? Wie wärs mit MELDEN statt ärgern, schweigen, auf die Kristallkugelwahrnehmung durch uns hoffen und auf die Welt fluchen? Ich verstehe Euch manchmal nicht...
Ist es ein schöneres Gefühl in der Scheinwelt zu baden, alles wäre schlecht und jeder will einem nur was böses, statt mal nachzufragen, was denn schief läuft oder ob das überhaupt gewollt ist?


----------



## Einsam (29. März 2011)

zam sei mir bitte nicht böse doch ich dachte (und sah so aus) es sei gewollt ....
es tauchte hin und wieder da oder dort ein Banner auf ... was ansich nicht schlimm ist doch wen man fast nur wegen dem bezahlt ists bisal komisch hmm ? ^^


ich beobachte diesen Tread weiter und bin gerne bereit wieder den premium dienst zu nutzen sofern das Problem behoben ist.
wie früher einen download link für die buffed Show währe nett ^^ den ob ich es als Stream lade oder als avi ist egal (ausser das File liegt nicht mehr auf euren Servern... ^^)

mfg
Einsam

ps.: die Definition Mensch ist schlicht weg ein Fehler.....


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2011)

Einsam schrieb:


> zam sei mir bitte nicht böse doch ich dachte (und sah so aus) es sei gewollt ....
> es tauchte hin und wieder da oder dort ein Banner auf ... was ansich nicht schlimm ist doch wen man fast nur wegen dem bezahlt ists bisal komisch hmm ? ^^



Niemand ist unfehlbar. ^^



> wie früher einen download link für die buffed Show währe nett ^^ den ob ich es als Stream lade oder als avi ist egal (ausser das File liegt nicht mehr auf euren Servern... ^^)



War nie weg, ist nur wo anders und unter jeder buffedShow verlinkt 
http://my.buffed.de/download/videos


----------



## Einsam (30. März 2011)

okay ich zeige meinen guten willen und klick mal ^^
und gehe mit auf Fehler suche


----------



## Nisbo (12. April 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/WoW/
Full Size Werbung: Gangs of .....

War eingeloggt und der Browser ist der FF 4.0

btw ist man warum auch immer ab und zu mal ausgeloggt und kommt dann in den Genuss der ganzen Werbung *g*


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2011)

Heute Morgen gab es einen generellen Ausfall der Premium-Datenbank  - das zählt nicht!  Und ist auch behoben.


----------



## Nisbo (12. April 2011)

Au weia ^^
Na zum Glück ja gut überstanden wie es ausschaut und dabei ist heute ja gar nicht Montag *g*


----------



## ensy (20. April 2011)

Ich war früher Täglich mehrmals auf Buffed drauf weil viele News,Tipps und Tricks zu fast allen MMO's gab.

Heute ist es ein echter Trauerspiel, überall blinkt Werbung auf und manche sind sogar wo man nicht wegklicken kann und erstmal paar sec. anglotzen muss. Auch nerven diese Werbungen wo 3/4 des Bildschirm einnehmen und den "Closed" Butten suchen musst damit der lästige Dreck verschwindet. Auch ist die Qulität von Buffed sehr stark abgefallen oftmals sind Beiträge ohne Liebe oder mit geringem Wissen geschrieben. 

Ich gehe auf Buffed schon seltener drauf weil schon alleine die nervige Werbung auf die Nerven geht und vielleicht 2-3 News pro Tag erscheinen wo schon paar Tage alt sind wo ich auf andere Webseiten schon gelesen habe. 


Also wen Buffed nicht aussterben sollte würde ich mal drüber nachdenken was wichtiger ist die Werbung oder die Klicks der User, früher funktionierte auch alles mit geringe Werbung und es gab Interessantere Themen wie Heute. Entweder mangelt es Buffed an Kreative Köpfe oder Buffed ist nur noch Geldgeil geworden und haut soviel Werbung drauf wie es nur geht!!!! 

Schämt euch!!!!


----------



## Stanglnator (20. April 2011)

Kannst du konkreter werden? Wann gab es mal einen Tag mit nur 2 oder 3 News? Selbst an Wochenenden ist es deutlich mehr. Hast du Beispiele für News, die Tage alt sind? Welche Artikel sind lieblos oder mit geringem Wissen geschrieben?


----------



## Ereignishorizont (29. April 2011)

Moin,

also ich muss auch sagen. Bei allem Verständnis dafür, das ihr Werbung schalten müsst.
Die Website ist mittlerweile nicht nur sehr wenig perfomant sondern verursacht auch viele Fehler.

Ich nutze hauptsächlich Firefox, die Probleme kann ich aber auch mit anderen Browsern feststellen.
Dabei laden Seiten manchmal gar nicht, häufig funktionieren links nicht (da die Seit nicht vollständig geladen wird) 
und wenn ich hinter einem (Anmelde-)Proxy bin dann kommen permanent neue Anmeldeaufforderungen.
das geht so weit das teilweise der ganze Browser hängt.

Als Vorschlag, auf anderen Seiten wird Werbung beispielsweise als extra Seite geladen wenn man einen Artikel anklickt.
(Erst Werbung mit Link: hier gehts weiter zum Artikel) vieleicht wäre das eine Option.

Bitte versteht das als konstruktive Kritik, ich bin wirklich Fan eurer Seite, sonst würde ich mich auch gar nicht durch das momentane WirrWarr kämpfen :-)


----------



## Stanglnator (29. April 2011)

Hab deinen Beitrag hierher verschoben, weil's im Sammel-Thread besser aufgehoben ist 

Dass vereinzelt Werbemittel falsch positioniert sind und damit die Funktionen der Seite stören, wissen wir und haben wir unserem Vermarkter auch entsprechend deutlich als Kritik übermittelt. Das ist auch deutlich besser geworden und wird als Anlaufschwierigkeiten verbucht. Wir haben erst im Januar den Vermarkter gewechselt. Dass die Seite durch die Werbung höhere Ladezeiten hat ist normal. Aber auch hier sitzen wir dem Vermarkter im Nacken, damit er das weiter optimiert. Echte Fehler wie Nichtladen der Seite können wir aber nicht reproduzieren. Sowas liegt oft an Browser-Addons wie z.B. Scriptblocker, damit fuktioniert unsere Seite oft nicht. Ein Proxy ist auch kontraproduktiv. 

Eine Zwischenseite mit der Werbung nach jedem Klick fände ich persönlich extrem nervig und würde mir vorstellen, dass wir damit einen echten Proteststurm lostreten würden. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Eine Zwischenseite mit der Werbung nach jedem Klick fände ich persönlich extrem nervig und würde mir vorstellen, dass wir damit einen echten Proteststurm lostreten würden.


oh ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
eben auf mybuffed war es so, dass auf der rechten Seite Werbung nach unten flitzte.
Will heißen, dass immer neue kleine Werbung aufploppte, nach unten ging und oben immer neue aufploppte. Das ging ziemlich schnell und nervte deshalb ein wenig.
Ein Bild hab ich davon nicht, müsste ja ein Video sein^^
Das Problem trat 2x auf, nach f5 kam 1&1 Werbung und die bleibt an Ort und Stelle

Achja, Browser ist FF 5,0


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eben auf mybuffed war es so, dass auf der rechten Seite Werbung nach unten flitzte.
> Will heißen, dass immer neue kleine Werbung aufploppte, nach unten ging und oben immer neue aufploppte. Das ging ziemlich schnell und nervte deshalb ein wenig.


Erinnerst du dich, wofür die Werbung war? Ich habe jetzt auf allen möglichen Seiten nach einem ähnlichen Phänomen gesucht, aber nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich, wofür die Werbung war? Ich habe jetzt auf allen möglichen Seiten nach einem ähnlichen Phänomen gesucht, aber nichts dergleichen gefunden.


Nein, dafür kam sie zu schnell runter 
Hintergrundfarbe der Werbung war weiß

Edit: Es sah so aus, als ob die billiger.de Werbung an der Seite runterfliegen würde, jetzt wo ich die ganz oben sehe.


----------



## Mahii (8. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Eine reine Frage der Neugier, also versteht mich nicht falsch.
Bekommt Buffed mehr Geld, umso penetranter die Adds sinn?

LG Das Mahii

E: Mit Adds ist hier Werbung gemeint, ich weiß dass Buffed kein Geld bekommt, umso penetranter Boss-Adds sind.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2011)

Mahii schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Eine reine Frage der Neugier, also versteht mich nicht falsch.
> Bekommt Buffed mehr Geld, umso penetranter die Adds sinn?
> ...




Hi,

wie du dem Thread hier entnehmen kannst, nehmen wir gern Feedback zu penetranter Werbung entgegen. Dazu benötigen wir aber Angaben wie den verwendeten Browser (mit Versionsnummer), einen Screenshot und die Beschreibung, was genau passiert ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2011)

Die neue ZDF Werbung ist nicht schließbar, da das schließen so weit oben rechts ist, das es genau mit dem buffed-netzwerk überlappt.

1280x1024 inetexplorer 8 vollbild


----------



## Stanglnator (12. September 2011)

@doofkatze: danke, geben wir gleich weiter


----------



## vtmuseum (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Folgendes Problem:

Ich öffne die buffed-Seite ...

... alles ist geladen, ich scrolle runter

... *zack* "scrollt" die Anzeige wieder automatisch nach oben 

... und es werden 2 oder 3 Werbe-Popups geladen

... erst mal alles schließen oder ggf. minimieren

... ich scrolle wieder nach unten

... *zack* wird mein Bildschirm dunkel und es kommt ein Werbefilmchen (bei ca. 30 % der Filmchen gibt es nicht mal einen Schließen-Button!) - Filmchen schließen (bzw. zu Ende anschauen *juhu* -.-)

... und ich kann endlich auf buffed.de surfen.


Aber dann: Sobald ich von einer beliebigen Unterseite zurück auf die Hauptseite gehe geht das ganze (!!!) Drama wieder von vorne los.



Ich weiß ja, dass Ihr Euch über Werbeeinnahmen finanziert (finanzieren müsst). Ihr hattet doch auch mal vor einiger Zeit versprochen, dass das Problem mit der Werbung zur Kenntnis genommen ist und dass Ihr das ändern wollt. Aber mir kommt es mittlerweile so vor, als wäre es sogar noch schlimmer geworden. Also: Bitte, bitte, bitte. Ändert da etwas - oder macht zumindest an alle Werbe-Filmchen einen Schließen-Button und beendet zumindest das nachträgliche Laden von Werbe-Popups (soweit das möglich ist).


Edit: Danke Zam fürs Verlegen. 


Danke!



Armin.


----------



## Stanglnator (19. Oktober 2011)

Dass die Seite springt, liegt daran, dass die Werbung nach der eigentlichen Seite geladen wird. Der Vorteil ist, dass man schon etwas von den Inhalten sehen kann, bevor die Werbung da ist - sonst müsste man warten und sieht nix. Alle Werbemittel müssen einen Schließen-Button haben, die von dir angesprochenen Film-Layer haben einen. Ganz sicher. Es kann höchstens beim schnellen Scrollen passieren, dass der Browser die Positionierung nicht hinkriegt, dann ist der Schließen-Button zu weit oben. 

Popups darf es max. eines geben. Wenn 2 auftauchen, ist das ein Fehler, das bitte hier melden, idealerweise mit Screenshot oder zumindest Nennung des Produkts. Das erleichtert es, dem Vermarkter auf die Finger zu hauen. 

Ich sehe aber derzeit immer nur ein Layer, nicht 2 oder gar 3. 

Zur Sicherheit: Welchen Browser benutzt du, vtmuseum?


----------



## vtmuseum (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi!


Ich benutze den IE 9. 


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Ok, ich behalte das mit den Popups im Auge, wenn ich ein Foto schießen kann, schicke ich Dir das sofort per Mail. 


Bis dann,


Armin.


----------



## lojdragon (21. Oktober 2011)

Liebe Buffed-ler

Warum muss ich mich immer mit diesen Spams (Werbungen) dermassen auseinandersetzen. Ständig kommt da irgendeine "scheiss" Werbung bei mir, wenn ich auf die Buffed.de Seite gehe. Und noch besser ist dann, wenn ich die Werbung auch weggeklickt habe, scrollt mir mein Bild immer ganz nach oben. Muss öfters 5 mal runterscrollen, damit ich ein Artikel von Euch zu Ende lesen kann. 

1. Muss das mit diesen Werbungen auf diese Art funktionieren, dass immer mein ganzer Bild mit dieser Werbung vollgeladen ist. 

2. Warum werde ich immer wieder bei diversen Artikel nach oben scrollt (automatisch), obwohl ich mitten im Text am lesen war. 

Besten Dank für irgendwelche Empfehlungen und eine Buffed-Seite, bei der man freude haben kann, ohne dass man gleich einen halben Nervenzusammenbruch erleiden muss.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi lojdragon,

wenn dich die Werbung stört, kann ich dir buffed-Premium empfehlen.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

kriege derzeit das forum nicht geladen - es gibt immer einen timeout - der browser versucht ums verrecken rift spot werbung oder so zu laden und stirbt drann.

ich kann buffed forum betreten indem ich per firefox noscript addon alle scribts deaktiviere.

wär nett wenn da mal nachgeschaut wird und repariert wird


----------



## Stanglnator (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi, wir prüfen das, danke für die Meldung!


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2011)

Das war wohl das Rift-Datenbank-Tooltip-Script für de.riftspot.com. Es gab gegen ~22:55 wohl ein Problem im Rechenzentrum des Hosters der Seite (was auch unser Rechenzentrum ist). Ich binde im Laufe des Tages eine Version des Tooltip-Scripts lokal bei uns ein, um den externen Zugriff und solche Hänger auszuschließen. Ist das nicht möglich muss ich die Einbindung leider erstmal entfernen, was ich ungern machen würde, da die Datenbank bis dahin immer stabil erreichbar war.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wirds lokal geladen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

skyrim flashwerbung frisst das Buffed Menü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

Welcher Browser + Version + Auflösung ist das?


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

firefox 8.0

1920x1080

querformat


----------



## Stanglnator (11. November 2011)

Kamsi, benutzt du eine gezoomte Ansicht, als mehr als 100% Darstellung im Browser? Ist im Bildbeschnitt nicht eindeutig zu erkennen. Falls ja, stell bitte auf 100%, ob es dann geht.


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

100% ansicht kein zoom 

aber atm gehts wieder wo skyrim werbung nicht mehr läuft - ist halt exotische desktop auflösung für web entwickler bei mir


----------



## Stanglnator (13. November 2011)

Nutze die gleiche Auflösung, aber Skyrim hat keine Probleme verursacht... darum rätsle ich noch über die Ursache...


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

atm laggt die hauptseite versucht immer ads.freenet und eine andere werbung zu öffnen dann gibts timeout und irgendwann geht die hp auf dann dauerts meist noch kurz 10 sekunden und dann sind die links anklickbar

hängt da ne overlay werbung fest ?


----------



## Stanglnator (2. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> atm laggt die hauptseite versucht immer ads.freenet und eine andere werbung zu öffnen dann gibts timeout und irgendwann geht die hp auf dann dauerts meist noch kurz 10 sekunden und dann sind die links anklickbar
> 
> hängt da ne overlay werbung fest ?


Nein, da war eine Datenbank überlastet, dauerte ungefähr zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr an. Problem ist beseitigt.


----------



## Sunco (4. Mai 2012)

mittlerweile macht es kaum noch spass auf buffed zu surfen. ständig ploppen irgendwelche werbungen auf und des fenster scrollt automatisch wieder zur titelleiste. man will einen link drücken, aber die seite springt nach irgendwo. auf dem iphone dauert die ladezeit ewig, links funktionieren nicht. vielzuviel trallalla und blinken und technischer kleinkram. eine klare seite, die man auch im 3G mal eben ansteuern kann wäre klasse. das machen die 4players und konsorten deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (14. Mai 2012)

Grundlegend bin ich ja gerne bereit für einzelne Seiten den AdBlock auszulassen. Nachdem mir aber heute die Werbung mal wieder mehr als 50% der Seite eingenommen hat, ist buffed.de von der whitelist nun wieder runter.

Notebook mit 1440x900 Auflösung (nach wie vor Notebook Standard) mit der schönen Secret World Werbung unten, welche 50% des Informations-Bereichs überdecktwill + der eigentlichen Werbefläche, bin ich irgendwie nicht mehr gewillt das hinzunehmen. Nicht einmal der Premium schafft da minimale abhilfe ...

[attachment=12669:werbung.png]


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2012)

Den großen dicken "Close"-Button hast du aber gesehen, oder? Ich persönliche hasse auch solche Werbungen, die erstmal große Teile des Bildschirms belegen oder sich einfach beim darüber scrollen vergrößern.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (14. Mai 2012)

Klar hab ich den gesehen, darum geht es aber primär nicht.
Dass Werbung im Internet vorhanden ist, das wird heutzutage niemanden mehr verwundern, ja nicht einmal mehr stören. Wenn die Werbung jedoch so penetrant ist, dass es die Benutzung der Webseite gravierend behindert, dann läuft was falsch. Besonders die richtigen Flash-Werbungen (gerne auch mit Sound) sind für mich ein absolutes KO-Kriterium was Werbung angeht.

Je weniger penetrant Werbung ist, um so unwahrscheinlicher ist es, dass Benutzer wirklich werbeblockende Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Es gibt schließlich 3 Arten von Nutzern.
1) Grundlegendes Blocken mittels AB,ABP,Ghostery, etc...
2) Selektives Blocken / Whitelisting
3) Unerfahrene Nutzer oder jene denen es egal ist - blocken nichts


Gruppe 1 interessiert es nicht, welche Werbung drauf ist, die sehen ohnehin nichts.
Gruppe 2 interessiert es dann, wenn die Werbung zu gravierend wird, ein klarer NACHTEIL für die Webseite, da nachfolgende Werbeeinnahmen fehlen
Gruppe 3 ist da mehr oder minder so ein Pechvogel. Zwar unternehmen sie nichts dagegen (möglicherweise weniger Visits), dennoch leidet der Genuss der Webseite ungemein.

Störende Werbung kann also NIEMALS das ZIel eines Betreibers der Webseite sein. Und ein "CLOSE ME" Button ist da definitiv der falsche Weg


----------



## Devil4u (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffed.de Redaktion

Ich weis, dass ihr euch durch Werbung finanziert, und im Grunde genommen habe ich da auch nicht viel dagegen.
Aber die neue IceAge Popin Werbung ist so ein dickes Kaliber das sie erstens, trotz ner angenehmen Leitung recht lange zum Laden hat, und danach auch alles andere als flüssig läuft.
Zusätzlich scheint sie im Skript nicht sauber auszuführen, denn wenn ich sie schliesse kann ich auf eurer Seite weder Scrollen noch einen Link anklicken.
Das neuladen der Seite oder einen der "Spielerubrik"-Links die noch gehen führen zu einem Neuladen der Werbung, und das Spiel beginnt von Vorne.

Ich hab mich mit müh und not ins Forum kämpfen könne. Ich denke weniger wäre manchmal doch mehr -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juli 2012)

Und wie immer bei solchen Dingen wird man fragen, welchen Browser (Versionsnummer) du nutzt.


----------



## Stanglnator (1. Juli 2012)

Ice Age widerspricht auch unserer Vereinbarung mit dem Vermarkter, der bereits informiert ist. Ich warte auf Rückmeldung...


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kriege ich regelmässig im buffedforum seit gestern - da hängt sich der browser auf dann kommt der dialog ich klicke auf skript stoppen aber dann reagiert das forum nicht mehr und muss firefox 13.0.1 neustarten erstmal


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

The Secret World verdeckt bei mir das Menü oben ...


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

das selbe habe ich mit skyrim gehabt  und atm wieder - da haben die einfluss drauf weil das liegt am browser + desktop auflösung ^^


----------



## sharas1 (24. Juli 2012)

Moin moin liebe Gemeinde...

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit immer mal wieder das Problem das wenn ich Buffed öffne sich mein 
gesammter Browser aufhängt. Dabei bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das ein Skript beschädigt sei....
Damals (zeitraum kann ich nicht genau eingrenzen) hatte ich solche Probleme mit der Seite nicht 
und es tritt i.d.R. auch nur hier auf....

Habe da mal einen Screenshot von heute gemacht:

[attachment=12785:Zwischenablage01.jpg]


Habe echt keine Ahnung wo dran das liegen könnte....

Ach ja...benutze atm den Firefox in der aktuellen Version hatte diese Probleme aber auch schon mit den Vorgängern.
Habe auch schon mal meine Plugins runter geworfen, was aber keine verbesserung brachte.
Und dieses Problem tritt am immer auf wenn ich http://www.buffed.de/WoW/ oder direkt die Startseite offen habe...In den 
Foren habe ich keine Probleme. 

Danke schon mal für Tips und Anregungen 

gruß


Edit: wenn das Thema hier falsch zugeordnet ist bitte ich darum es zu verschieben


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Meldung noch nie vorher gesehen und nutze Firefox.

Habe aber auch ABP, ein Ad-Blocker, kann sein dass die Scripte in den Werbungen stecken und dort irgendwas spinnt.

mfg


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

Kommt von einer Werbung.


----------



## sharas1 (24. Juli 2012)

Den gedanken hatte ich auch schon.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das ich das erst habe seit auf der buffed Startseite vermehrt Werbung geschaltet wird.

Ist aber auch nur eine Vermutung....


----------



## sharas1 (24. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kommt von einer Werbung.




Dann kann Zam das ja bestimmt beheben... 


Bzw managen.....^^


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Dann kann Zam das ja bestimmt beheben...
> 
> 
> Bzw managen.....^^



Bezweifel ich.

Ich schätze die Werbung wird einfach über bestimmte Ad-Möglichkeiten aufgeschaltet und Buffed selbst hat damit nichts zu tun.

Das ist einfach die Werbung selbst, die kaputt ist. Also ein Problem von der Seite des Werbungsersteller.

mfg


----------



## sharas1 (24. Juli 2012)

Dann soll er mal da anrufen... 

Denn das ist echt der letzte Mist.
Vielleicht bin ich auch nicht der einzige der solche Probleme hat, das versaut einem auch
ein bischen den Spaß am surfen wenn man öfters mal der Browser neu starten darf wenn man
mal zu buffed will....


----------



## Alri (25. Juli 2012)

inb4 : vorsicht,abp ist mega evil und vernichtet das internet. (in blau oder grün)


----------



## Zahleb (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,


wie der Titel schon aussagt, überlagert schon seit einigen Tagen diverse Werbung bei mir die Seite, so daß sie unleserlich wird.



Grüße


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

Zahleb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wie der Titel schon aussagt, überlagert schon seit einigen Tagen diverse Werbung bei mir die Seite, so daß sie unleserlich wird.
> ...



Taucht das Problem immer noch auf?


----------



## Zahleb (6. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Taucht das Problem immer noch auf?







Aktuell nicht, aber es lag scheinbar an meinen Einstellungen im Trackig-Schutz.  Es fluppt also wieder 



edit:  Soeben wieder aufgetaucht. Es scheint nur bei bestimmter Werbung zu sein.


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2012)

Ich dachte immer Werbung fuer Goldseller waere auf Buffed tabu? Hatte hier grade Werbung fuer "Gamemammy - No1 Goldseller"...


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Werbung fuer Goldseller waere auf Buffed tabu? Hatte hier grade Werbung fuer "Gamemammy - No1 Goldseller"...



Was? Hast du einen Screenshot? Welcher Banner(-Platz) war das? Bitte nicht nur "andeuten" und hinterfragen, sondern sofort melden. Wir müssen wissen, wo das platziert wurde, damit wir unseren Werbepartner effektiver darüber Informieren können, den Krempel sofort zu entfernen.


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2012)

Oben im Forum. Hab grad mal einen Refresh-till-evil-add betrieben - und da hast Du den Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

ARGH - Wir geben es sofort weiter. Danke.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. November 2012)

Nun ja. Es taucht auch Werbung auf, von Webseiten die man selber mal besucht hat. 
Von daher sehe ich da keine Schuld bei Buffed oder irgend jemand anderen, ausser bei dem der sich darüber aufregt.^^
Ich habe ja auch Werbung im Fenster von Webseiten die ich kürzlich besucht habe.


----------



## Phobinator (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt auch mal meine Meinung zur Werbung auf buffed.de loswerden:

Es ist inzwischen unerträglich, ja es grenzt fast schon an Körperverletzung^^

Man kann kaum buffe.de, noch einen Artikel aufrufen, ohne dass der Browser sofort mit ganzflächiger, aufdringlicher Werbung überlagert wird, wo es nicht mal mehr einen "Schliessen-Button" gibt.
Wie schon andere Vorredner festgestellt haben: Werbung zur Finanzierung alles recht und gut, aber das kann man auch ein wenig gesitteter machen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe die Schnauze schön langsam voll und werde meine Ad-Blocker noch schärfer einstellen, damit ich von dieser Art der Werbe-Vergewaltigung verschont bleibe^^

Liebes buffed.de-Team, mit dieser aggressiven, ganzflächigen Werbung schiesst ihr euch meiner Meinung nach selbst ins Knie.
Versucht doch einfach, die Werbung wieder ein wenig interessanter zu gestalten, so dass man vielleicht selber mal neugierig wird, was sich dahinter verbirgt und selber draufklickt 
Denn Produkte aus der "Vergewaltigungs-Werbung" werde ich mir mit Sicherheit schon allein aus dem Grund nicht kaufen -> ergo: diese Art der Werbung ist kontraproduktiv^^

Grüße
P


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2012)

Bloedsinn. Natuerlich taucht AUCH Werbung auf, die ans Surfverhalten des Nutzers angepasst wurde. Aber daraus den Umkehrschluss zu ziehen, dass unpassende Werbung direkt aufs Surfverhalten des Users zurueckgeht und sonst niemand dafuer verantwortlich ist, ist wohl etwas daneben. Buffed hat einen Werbepartner der eine Vielzahl an moeglichen Ads bereitstellt und aus diesem Pool auswaehlt, was dem jeweiligen User angezeigt wird. Werbung fuer Goldseller oder nicht-jugendfreie Angebote sollte in diesem Pool garnicht enthalten sein und somit niemandem (egal ob er/sie entsprechende Seiten ansurft) angezeigt werden.

Und nein - ich surfe keine Goldseller-Seiten an. Ich spiele nichtmal aktiv ein MMO - schon garnicht WoW. Wuerde ich solch Seiten nutzen, waere es mir wahrscheinlich auch relativ egal ob dafuer auf Buffed geworben wuerde und ich wuerde mich sicher nicht darueber beschweren. Werbung fuer Laser-Cutter und dergleichen sind sicher auf mein Surfverhalten zurueck zu fuehren, aber daran gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Werbung fuer Goldseller oder nicht-jugendfreie Angebote sollte in diesem Pool garnicht enthalten sein und somit niemandem (egal ob er/sie entsprechende Seiten ansurft) angezeigt werden.




Das sind auch unsere Vorgaben.


----------



## Kleoron8559 (11. November 2012)

Ich weiss es nicht wie es euch ergeht, aber ich werde in letzte Zeit einfach von der Werbung überschuhtet. Kaum lade ich buffed.de kommt drillion Werbung---ist das nun euer Ernst und ihr wollt uns zeigen, dass wir alle Premium Users sein sollten  oder ist da bei euch etwas schief gelaufen_ Das ist ja nicht mehr zumutbar. soooo viel Werbung sehe ich bei RTL Supertalent...Also---liebes Buffed.de tut da was.

Wie ergeht es den anderen Users so?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. November 2012)

Hoi,


bitte angeben auf welchen Seiten und wie oft welche Art von Werbung kommt. Popup-Banner z.B. sollten nur ab und zu auftauchen und nicht dauernd.


Edit
Thread wird gleich mit dem Sammelthread zusammengeführt.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (20. November 2012)

Und hier kommt der nächste Goldseller - Spot


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2012)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Und hier kommt der nächste Goldseller - Spot



Das ist doch zum Ausrasten -.- 
Danke, haben es gemeldet.
Aber BMPs sollte ich als Upload-Möglichkeit mal sperren *g*


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

vieleicht kommen ja die ukrainischen bh modell wieder in die werbe banner rotation ^^

hatten ja damals im smalltalk tread geschaut was alles in der banner rotation landet im forum nachdem man seinen cache geleert hatte und alle cookies gelöscht hatte ^^


----------



## Anansie (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe ja, dass ihr euch durch Werbung finanziert, aber das finde ich mittlerweile übertrieben und kommt jetzt immer häufiger vor. Das Ding kann man nichtmal wegklicken!?!!


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2012)

Anansie schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja, dass ihr euch durch Werbung finanziert, aber das finde ich mittlerweile übertrieben und kommt jetzt immer häufiger vor. Das Ding kann man nichtmal wegklicken!?!!



Hi,

kannst du bitte noch deine verwendete Desktop-Auflösung nennen, und verwendest du Zoom-Stufen im Browser?

Gruß


----------



## Anansie (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zam,

Auflösung 1920*1080, keine Zoom-Stufen im Browser verwendet.
Die Werbung kommt fast jeden zweiten Tag. Nach ein paar Reloads ist das ganze auch weg, aber trotzdem nervig, zumal noch nichtmal ein X oder andere Möglichkeit zum Schließen besteht.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die werbung stört meine menüleiste des öfteren


----------



## Eyora (5. Juli 2013)

So hier meine Potenz-Werbung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2013)

Diese "spaeterkommen.de"-Werbung hängt bei uns hier auch als Plakat. Hat nix mit Potenzmitteln zu tun 

@Wynn: Hast du einen Zoomstufe im Browser aktiv?


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

keine zoomstufe scheint so als wär die flashwerbung zu gross für den kasten im forum 

hier wieder erkennbar werbung grösser als buffed im forum vorgesehen hat 
vieleicht liegst auch an firefox 22 - ka ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (8. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> keine zoomstufe scheint so als wär die flashwerbung zu gross für den kasten im forum
> 
> hier wieder erkennbar werbung grösser als buffed im forum vorgesehen hat
> vieleicht liegst auch an firefox 22 - ka ^^



Das sieht bei mir in Chrome genauso aus. Echt mühsam. Und völlig egal welche Zoomstufe verwendet wird.

mfG René


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist schon weitergeleitet  - die Banner liefern zur Zeit alle wohl ab und zu zu große Einheiten aus.


----------



## Rifter (11. Juli 2013)

Hab die letzen Tage meinen Uraltrechner reaktiviert...
Also Windows XP drauf gemacht und geupdatet. 

Kurz: ich hab versucht mit dem Internet Explorer auf Buffed zu navigieren. Die Seite ist ja schon sowieso sehr Aufwendung und opulent gestaltet... aber was mir hier zugemutet wurde war wirklich grausam.

Die aufwendige Werbung zwang meinen Rechner/IE in die Knie. 

Dann kam ich auf einen Gedanken: was wäre wenn man den ganzen überflüssigen Inhalt ausschalten könnte? 

Also Firefox Installiert, Adblocker und NoScript drauf! Und endlich kann ich auf Buffed wieder anständig Surfen.

Und deshalb bleibt Adblocker auch aktiviert... 
Da sag ich nur: selbst schuld.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2013)

Buffed Premium und du bist auch die Werbung los und unterstützt buffed auch noch


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

wie war das noch gleich mit werbung im forum @ kaepten???? -,- 

muss aber ehrlich gestehen, ich gehe auch mit 2 unterschiedlichen rechnern on. auch über die selbe leitung. es geht einem echt aufn poppi.... alter rechner geht nur noch über adblock und noscript. musste teils aber auch den neuen bei einer 16k leitung an die leine nehmen. lustig isses net, was man so alles an werbung geboten bekommt. und ihc surfe keine pr0nseiten oä an....


----------



## infinty (17. Juli 2013)

hi,

ka wo das hin sollt, daher hier.
Liebes Buffedteam.Ich fand Eure Seite immer recht informativ, aber in lezter Zeit ist es dank eurer werbung eine reine Diashowl. Ich für meinen Teil suche mir nun eine Alternative.


mfg


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Juli 2013)

Nun ja, Werbung ist eine (die?) Haupteinnahmequelle, mich stört die Werbung eigentlich nur wenn sie in den eigentlichen Artikel "plopt" (hineinklappt) und dann durch Steuerungsverzögerung nicht wieder weg zu klicken ist, so dass man auch noch auf die betreffende Seite geschickt wird. Ok, die Steuerung liegt wohl an meinem Rechner/Verbindung, aber selbst ohne das wäre diese aggressive "roll in" Werbung nervig.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2013)

Geology schrieb:


> Nun ja, Werbung ist *die* Haupteinnahmequelle



Ich wag mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass das durchaus realistisch ist.

Die Werbung auf buffed ist wirklich ein Alptraum. Und als die Prostetuierten von Redcoon dafür gesorgt haben, dass buffed nsfw ist, war für mich klar, dass Zeit zum Handeln ist! 


Ein Premiumabo und ein paar Monate damit später würd ich es nicht mehr missen wollen. Es ist echt günstig und gibt noch ein paar Goodies dazu (die ich allerdings nicht nutze weil kein Bedarf). Ich würde es jedem empfehlen, der hier viel unterwegs ist.
Schade nur, dass andere Seiten vom Verlag nicht das selbe Angebot haben.


----------



## KilJael (17. Juli 2013)

Öhm wenn dich die Werbung zu sehr stört kannst du immer noch "AdBlock Plus" installieren, mach ich bei allen Seiten, die mit übertriebener Werbung auftretten, ich erinnere mich nur an die damalige Warhammer Online Werbung die auf wirklich jeder Seite neu aufploppte und ein riesen Rabatz gemacht hat


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2013)

Thread ins richtige Unterforum verschoben


----------



## odinxd (17. Juli 2013)

Naja, Internetseiten finanzieren sich nun mal nicht durch Liebe und Sonnenschein, und dank der Einnahmequelle der Werbung kann sich eine gut besuchte Seite wie Buffed weiterentwickeln. Weiss auch jetzt nicht was daran so störend ist das hier und da ein kleiner Werbeblock steht. Die echt nervigen Werbungen welche den ganzen Bildschirm blockieren hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr.

Nunja viel Spaß beim suchen einer Alternative, aber ich lehne mich mal vorsichtig zurück und sage das sich andere Gaming Seiten ebenfalls so finanzieren...


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2013)

Jupp, eine Seite muss finanziert werden. Wenn man aber so viel Werbung um die Ohren geballert bekommt, schaltet man einfach den Adblock dazu.
Buffed ist so eine Seite, die einfach übertreibt.

Ich wette drauf, dass die Admins hier die Werbung nichtmal sehen 
Ein schönes Beispiel:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Juli 2013)

@ Manowar:

Genau sowas wie du im Bild gezeigt hast meine ich, blockt den eigentlichen Beitag und hat auch keinen "schließen" button (soweit ich sehen konnte).
Klar ist Werbung "wichtig" als Einnahmequelle, aber sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


P.S.: 


> Ich wette drauf, dass die Admins hier die Werbung nichtmal sehen Eingefügtes Bild


Möglich, da die Werbeblöcke meist über automatische Programme eingebunden werden und "nur" aus einem Pool geholt.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2013)

Geology schrieb:


> Möglich, da die Werbeblöcke meist über automatische Programme eingebunden werden und "nur" aus einem Pool geholt.



Unserem Herrscher hier nach dürfte das hier so ziemlich dr Fall sein. Die Werbung wird hier automatisiert reingehauen. Hier gibt es auch extra nen Thread dafür in dem man problematische/anstößige Werbung melden kann.


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Unserem Herrscher hier nach dürfte das hier so ziemlich dr Fall sein. Die Werbung wird hier automatisiert reingehauen. Hier gibt es auch extra nen Thread dafür in dem man problematische/anstößige Werbung melden kann.



Yay... ich hatte Recht


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch extra nen Thread dafür in dem man problematische/anstößige Werbung melden kann.



Hatte den Thread im Offtopic gesehen, den "richtigen" erst danach.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Weiss auch jetzt nicht was daran so störend ist das hier und da ein kleiner Werbeblock steht.



Naja, die Einblendungen sollten dann aber keine Fehler aufweißen, sofort Ton abspielen, sich nicht über den Content legen und den Browser nicht in die Knie zwingen. Das wollen wir auch nicht auf der Seite, sollte eigentlich auch nicht vorkommen, kann aber passieren und darum gibt es diesen Thread hier. Es wird momentan wohl auch ein bisschen was beim Vermarkter umgestellt, was zu den Auslieferungsbugs führen kann, aber wir geben diese Sachen trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich wette drauf, dass die Admins hier die Werbung nichtmal sehen



Doch, dafür gibts extra Testaccounts 

Glaubt mir, die Admins (bzw. ZAM) nervt das genau wie euch, wenn Werbung ein unpassendes Format hat oder die ganze Seite zum erlahmen bringt. Er hat ja nix davon, wenn Leute die Seite nicht mehr besuchen, weil zuviel Werbung da ist.


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2013)

atm hängt das forum und die website bei mir es wird versucht csr.stroeerdigitalmedia zu laden ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2013)

forum und shoutbox seit mehreren tagen hinüber immer wieder und jetzt zickt auch die werbung wieder rum ^^

man merkt zam hat urlaub ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

und wieder läuft die werbung amok und verdeckt die menüleiste ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. August 2013)

Da will man euch wieder ne Chance geben 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2013)

Gebe es weiter.


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2013)

Zoom oder 100% und welcher browser?


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2013)

100%

und opera 15


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2013)

Wenn das nochmal auftaucht, mach bitte nochmal *piep*


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2013)

100% zoom immer noch opera ohne erweiterungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2013)

gerade derulus wow buffed link angeklickt und die werbung hier gesehen 

weiss nicht ob die hier erlaubt ist weil alkohol ja ab 18 ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2013)

Hmm... solche Player-Werbung hab ich auf gewissen Seiten auch.

Interessant ist auch der Zusatz "Ads not by this site"...


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Das Forum hat jetzt ein paar angepasste Integrationen - das sollte nicht mehr passieren.
Aber wie gehabt: Sollte was auffallen, weiter (mit Screenshot) melden.


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2013)

angepasste integration ist damit das hier gemeint ?

sorry falls ihr dir graue haare verursache ^^ opera 16 - 100% zoom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Das ist seit letzter Woche schon da und gehört da hin.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist schon weitergeleitet  - die Banner liefern zur Zeit alle wohl ab und zu zu große Einheiten aus.


Und wann tut sich da mal was?


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und wann tut sich da mal was?



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-sammel-thread-feedback-zur-werbung-war-unglaublich-penetrant/page__view__findpost__p__3385625


----------



## Legendary (9. September 2013)

Wenn ich das hier so sehe läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.

Diese "neue" Werbung in den Threads sieht auch interessant aus, hab im ersten Moment gedacht, da hätte jemand einfach nix geschrieben weil das ja mitten im Thread ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-sammel-thread-feedback-zur-werbung-war-unglaublich-penetrant/page__view__findpost__p__3385625


Ja gut und schön, dass weis ich selber. Nur passiert ist in der ganzen Zeit nichts und die Banner verdecken weiterhin die Menüleiste. Deswegen frage ich ja. Das ist jetzt immerhin schon ganze zwei Monate her. Sollte da nicht mal langsam was passieren?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. September 2013)

Ist das mit der Anzeige auf jeder Threadseite ein schlechter Scherz???


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2013)

Leider nein. Manche andere Seiten machen das wenigstens dann, wenn der Nutzer nicht registriert ist. Hier muss das leider jeder ertragen, außer vielleicht die Abo-Nutzer. 
Aber mehr Abos werden es dadurch auch nicht und die rückläufigen Besucherzahlen bremst das erst recht nicht.

Vorschlag:
Vielleicht sollte man für Buffed mal sowas wie ein Kickstarterprojekt starten. Dann haben sie vielleicht auch mal vernünftige Server, die nicht immer wieder Denkpausen einlegen und das Forum ist dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr eine ständige Baustelle, wie es seit seiner Einführung ja ist. Irgendwas ist ja immer, was nicht richtig funktioniert. 
Das sollte einem auch mal zu denken geben.... tut es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Leider nein. Manche andere Seiten machen das wenigstens dann, wenn der Nutzer nicht registriert ist.



Das sollte eigentlich so sein - muss ich prüfen.

*Edit* Sollte jetzt korrekt laufen.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2013)

Na wenigstens etwas^^ Danke


----------



## hockomat (18. September 2013)

Könntet ihr mal bitte die Gta 5 Werbung aus dem Forum entfernen oder nen Button zum schliesen anbringen sie verdeckt einfach die hälfte der Posts etc Danke im vorraus


----------



## S@sùk______é (18. September 2013)

habe schon ZAM angeschrieben. 

Mit FF einfach Rechtsklick --> Grafik Info und bei der Grafik unten häckchen reinsetzen, dass die Grafik blockiert wird und bestätigen. Anschließend F5 drücken und die Grafik ist weg.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Hallo,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich würde das wirklich gern weitergeben, aber ich bekomme den Banner trotz mehrfacher Reloads irgendwie nicht. Könnt Ihr bitte einen Screenshot davon machen und hier im Thread platzieren, damit ich das weitergeben kann? 

Gruß
ZAM

*Edit* Das wurde heute Morgen wohl schon über andere Seiten unseres Verlags gemeldet und wird bearbeitet. Ggfs. ist der Banner bereits abgeschaltet. Sollte das nochmal auftauchen, bitte dringend hier melden.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2013)

Auf der Startseite stimmen scheinbar sämtliche Werbebannermaße nicht - sie überdecken die obere Leiste fast komplett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während ich das hier schreibe sind in diesem Fenster oben dieselben Banner mit korrekten Maßen angezeigt.

---------

Dann möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, daß das Script, was bei Buffed mitgeladen wird (wonderloopdotnet) wohl eine Phishingseite ist.
Selbiges gilt auch für nuggaddotnet, wobei die scheinbar noch mit Maleware & Viren verseucht ist.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Von wann ist der Screenshot?


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2013)

Den habe ich kurz vor meinem Post gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2013)

Genau die Dinger meine ich und die sind schon seit mehr als zwei Monaten da.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Von wann ist der Screenshot?



den hatte ich schon auf seite 9 am 5ten july gepostet mit screenshot 

was atm bei mir aktuell auf der hauptseite ist das hier ^^ wie immer kein zoom und kein adblock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. September 2013)

Auch hier nochmal das feedback, weil du den thread ja abonniert hast.
Passt keine Werbung mehr. danke.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> den hatte ich schon auf seite 9 am 5ten july gepostet mit screenshot




Ja, und das haben wir auch weitergegeben UND es gab neue Integrationen aus dem Grund, d.h. wir mussten bisher davon ausgehen, die tauchen nicht mehr auf. Wir haben jetzt neue Tickets zu dem Thema eröffnet.



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Passt keine Werbung mehr. danke.



Damit kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2013)

zam braucht screenshots 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Snipping-Tool-Plus_47471201.html

ist ein gratis freeware tool um bildschirm auschnitte zu machen von der werbung


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2013)

Ab Win7(oder schon Vista) ist ein Tool namens "Snipping Tool" standardmäßig bei Windows dabei


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Wir haben die Werbung im Forum erstmal temporär deaktiviert. Den Fehler auf der Artikelseite kann ich aber nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. September 2013)

Ja gut dann aktivier die werbung halt wieder, dann mach ich dir ein bild falls es wieder vorkommt.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Ich gebe bescheid, sobald die reaktiviert wird.  Jetzt erstmal nicht.


----------



## hockomat (18. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für das beheben super


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Wir haben ja nichts davon, wenn die Banner nur nerven und die Leute auf Blocker umsteigen.

Die Banner sind erstmal wieder aktiviert, mit Aussage sie wären repariert.
Wenn noch etwas auffällt, bitte melden.

Und nochmal, die Falschdarstellung des CoD-Banners auf der Artikelseite (nicht Forum) kann ich nicht reproduzieren, das sieht hier alles ok aus.


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

diesmal keine werbung, aber egal was ich auf der mainseite anklicke, es ploppt immer DAS auf:
was ist das?....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2013)

Das liegt an Twitter - die haben da grad Mist gebaut.


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das so gedacht ? das watchever da in die spalte gehört ? mir heute morgen zum ersten mal passiert

und darf der evil dead banner da sein ? weil der film ist doch ab fsk 18 und das board fsk 16 wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist das so gedacht ? das watchever da in die spalte gehört ? mir heute morgen zum ersten mal passiert



Ja, das gehört da hin. Die Werbeform ist schon seit vielen Monden integriert, wird aber nur selten genutzt.


----------



## Eyora (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder mal eine halbnackte Frau in der Werbung.


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2013)

wollte auch schauen ob ich brüste bekomme ^^

aber ich bekam nur chinesiche nfl werbung ^^

edit - nach den 10ten f5 drücken haben ich eyoras brüste - die sind ein partnerwerbeprogramm von friendscout24 laut untertitel^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. September 2013)

Zu der chinesischen NFL-Werbung:

Warst du in letzter Zeit auf der NFL-Seite und auf irgendwelchen chinesischen Seiten?

Dieses Tracking über mehrere Seite hinweg find ich interessant  Man bekommt die Werbung von Dingen, die man sich vor kurzer Zeit selbst angeschaut hat (Amazon, Conrad, NFL, ...)


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2013)

ich kann mit amerikanischen sportarten nix anfangen und war auf keiner website von denen ^^


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2013)

Du brauchst zum Inhalt der Werbung keine Beiträge machen, so lange da keine Geschlechtsteile, Nippel, Verstümmelungen, Kadaver, Goldseller o.ä. zu sehen ist.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2013)

ich habe atm mit der flashwerbung von insidious in der shoutbox ein problem

So sieht sie in der shoutbox aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dachte ich mir kein problem klickste auf das x aber als ich 1 cm in der nähe des x kam ist das hier passiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bei der grossen werbung hat das x funktioniert aber die werbung wurde nur zu einem kleinen banner siehe oben und sobald ich beim kleinen banner auf das x drücken wollte wurde sie wieder so gross 

musste erstmal xmal f5 drücken bis die werbung verschwunden ist


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2013)

Taucht das Banner in der Form immer noch auf?


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2013)

heute noch nicht - wenn er wieder auftaucht meld ich mich


----------



## Nisbo (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe trotz Premium diese riesen Assassins Creed Werbung


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2013)

Sollte nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

Ähm ... Werbung zu einem Glücksspiel ab 18, wo dabei steht, dass es süchtig machen kann - hier auf buffed?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2013)

Poste doch wenigstes mal einen Screenshot mir Uhrzeit.....


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ähm ... Werbung zu einem Glücksspiel ab 18, wo dabei steht, dass es süchtig machen kann - hier auf buffed?



Meine Kristallkugel ist leider kaputt - Hast du einen Screenshot parat? Um Welche Uhrzeit tauchte das auf?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2013)

Wenn er die Werbung für Euro Millionen von Lotto meint:
[attachment=13411:lotto-werbung.PNG]

PS: Ich weiß, dass es nicht buffed ist sondern GA, aber gehört ja zum gleichen Haus


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2013)

Was spricht jetzt dagegen? Macht schnell alle Lotto-Annahmestellen zu?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2013)

Aus meiner Sicht: NICHTS!


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was spricht jetzt dagegen? Macht schnell alle Lotto-Annahmestellen zu?


Es ist nicht umsonst erst ab 18 - was Buffed hier wiederum nicht ist.

Und ich meine diese Lottowerbung.
Hatte sie nachts auf meinem Smartphone gesehen - daher gabs auch keine Screens davon.

Habe jetzt eben meinen Adblocker extra mal ausgeschaltet und ruckzug gab es wieder diese Werbung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Werbung für öffentliches Glücksspiel ist im Fernsehen (laut Rundfunkstaatsvertrag), im Internet sowie über Telekommunikationsanlagen verboten._
Wenn das nicht mehr aktuell sein sollte und es nun doch erlaubt ist, sorry.
Nett & fair finde ich es dann trotzdem nicht.
Denn hier sind sehr viele Kinder on Board. 
----------------------------
Desweiteren gibt es wieder störende Werbung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und wegen dem Spruch, spricht was dagegen?
Soll das jetzt ein Freifahrschein für alles werden/sein?!

*edit:* Bilder wegen meiner Symbolleiste nochmal bearbeitet.


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2013)

Der kaputte Banner muss geprüft werden. Ich gebe das weiter.
Die Lotto-Werbung ist legitim.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2013)

Taucht das kaputte, drüber liegende Banner eigentlich noch auf?


----------



## Grushdak (22. November 2013)

Das kann ich nicht so recht beurteilen, da ich zugegebenerweise inzwischen wieder AdBlockPlus, NoScript und Blocker von Kaspersky aktiviert habe.
Nachdem ich das alles eben deaktiviert hatte, tauchte es wie oben auf den Bildern zwar nicht mehr auf.
Dafür kam dann aber wiedermal folgendes Format.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens überdeckt die Werbung bei meinem Smartphone (mit Andoid 4.03) auch ziemlich viel.
Da ist noch weniger von der eigentlichen Seite zu sehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab seit einigen Tagen mal wieder das Phänomen, dass ich (trotz Premium) Werbung auf der Seite angezeigt bekomme. Ist immer nur da im rechten Bereich.
[attachment=13451:werbung bei premium.PNG]


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab seit einigen Tagen mal wieder das Phänomen, dass ich (trotz Premium) Werbung auf der Seite angezeigt bekomme. Ist immer nur da im rechten Bereich.
> [attachment=13451:werbung bei premium.PNG]



 Geb ich morgen weiter.


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2013)

Eben hat eine Werbung automatisch Ton abgespielt und ich habe sie nicht einmal gefunden, deswegen kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, welche es war...


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2014)

Okay, eine Video-Werbung mit Ton, die sich nicht schließen lässt (sie hat sich allerdings automatisch geschlossen, als sie vorbei war). Ich war bisher ohne Adblocker unterwegs, aber für forum.buffed.de werde ich ihn ab sofort einschalten, so leid es mir tut. Werbebanner mit Videos sind ja okay, wenn sie ohne Ton laufen, aber wenn ich den Browser öffne und dann erstmal lautstark so eine dämliche Werbung ertönt, dann ist das einfach scheiße.

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch einen anderen Anbieter für Werbung suchen, auf meiner Webseite habe ich solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem Screenshot der Werbung + Uhrzeit?


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2014)

Sry, aber daran habe ich leider nicht gedacht, ich war beschäftigt damit, den Tab zu finden, in dem die Werbung läuft. Und danach habe ich nach dem Button zum Schließen gesucht - allerdings vergeblich. Dann hatte sich die Werbung auch schon geschlossen.

Aber ist es nicht Aufgabe des Webseitenbetreibers, dafür zu sorgen, dass die Werbung nicht nervt? Schließlich möchte doch der Betreiber der Webseite Geld verdienen, also soll er auch dafür sorgen, dass die Nutzer nicht durch die Werbung genervt sind. Das würde ich auf meiner Webseite auch tun, wenn ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht werde, dass die Werbung automatisch Ton abspielt oder sich nicht schließen lässt. Und wenn das immer wieder vorkommt, würde ich sogar mal darüber nachdenken, den Anbieter zu wechseln. Ich persönlich bin mit Google AdSense sehr zufrieden, die Werbung hat auf meiner Webseite noch nie Ton abgespielt oder sonst irgendwie gestört und ich bekomme trotzdem Einnahmen, auch wenn sie recht gering sind, da ich wenige Seitenaufrufe habe.

Ich habe die Werbung übrigens nur im Forum deaktiviert, also sehe ich auf buffed.de (und allen anderen Webseiten) noch Werbung, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich in letzter Zeit eher selten auf buffed.de vorbeischaue.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. März 2014)

kurz für was anderes adblock deaktiviert, neuer tab mit buffed und direkt die faust ins gesicht, hey dein adblock ist aus... so schafft man es bei mir nicht auf die whitelist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz hochgescrollt war es eine durchgehene L förmige werbung mit dem topbanner


----------



## Dark_Lady (12. März 2014)

Bei mir siehts genau so aus - echt ärgerlich, weil man die Threads nicht mehr anständig lesen kann.


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2014)

Danke - ich habe das grad auch gesehen und gemeldet.
Wenn Ihr Werbefehler seht, nutzt bitte einfach den Werbung-Melden-Link am Ende des Forums. Den findet ihr auf allen Seiten unseres Verlags im Fußbereich der jeweiligen Seite. Wir bekommen dann die gerade ausgelieferten Banner als Information zur Analyse für unseren Vermarkter, über den die Werbung eingebunden wird.


----------



## STURMHUND (13. März 2014)

Internet Explorer aktuelle Version:

Die "REAL MINIS"-Werbung scrollt am rechten Bildschirmrand genau dort mit, wo man auf "ANTWORTEN" bzw. "ZITAT" klicken wollen würde. ;-)
Unheimlich störend...

EDIT: Sie lässt sich auch nicht durch das Aktualisieren der Seite entfernen, einen "X"-Button kann ich auch nicht sehen.
Bitte entfernen, sonst muss ich leider mit FF & Adblocker auf die Seite gehen.

EDIT 2: Sehe gerade, dass das bereits oben mit Screenshot gemeldet wurde, sorry, aber genau über
dem Bild scrollt erneut die Werbung mit. ;-)


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> EDIT 2: Sehe gerade, dass das bereits oben mit Screenshot gemeldet wurde, sorry, aber genau über
> dem Bild scrollt erneut die Werbung mit. ;-)



Im Forum? Bitte unbedingt den Link unten zum Melden der Werbung verwenden. 
Ich bin dezent  Denn das sollte schon weg sein.


----------



## Martel (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Buffed gemeinde, 

aus aktuellen Anlass mal ein kleiner "mimimi".

Bei solch einer Werbung, darf Buffed und Co, sich nicht wundern das alle Leute Addblocker benutzen.

- Ich bin mir bewusst das sich die Seiten da durch finanzieren. Aber sorry - funktional kaputt ist die Seite für mich ( ohne Addblocker ). 

Ps: Ich kann die Werbung auch nicht weg klicken. Teilweise erweitert die sich über den halben Bildschirm. 

System Linux Mint 15 / FireFox 26

Frage: Werbung ist ja gut und schön - aber benutzt ihr eure eigene Webseite evtl nur mit Addblocker? Gerade bei Buffed sind manche Werbungen schon recht aufdringlich.

Nachtrag: Dazu muss gesagt werden - Die Webseite besuche ich dennoch gerne. Aber die Ausnahme für Buffed im Addblocker ist bis auf weiteres raus.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Mai 2014)

Martel schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Dazu muss gesagt werden - Die Webseite besuche ich dennoch gerne. Aber die Ausnahme für Buffed im Addblocker ist bis auf weiteres raus.



mache ich auf der seite hier schon jahrelang so. es ist aber ein endloser kreislauf mit diesen sachen. hier wird dann irgendwann von einem mod kommen: "wir kümmern uns darum - danke fürs bescheid sagen - wir kümmern uns darum - es ist behoben...." und dann läuft es zwei drei monate gut und dann fängt es wieder an. ich verstehe es ja auch, die läute müssen einnahmen fahren, geld verdienen. dennoch, bei mir ist addblock / noscript, das a und o im browser.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2014)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> und dann läuft es zwei drei monate gut und dann fängt es wieder an. ich verstehe es ja auch, die läute müssen einnahmen fahren, geld verdienen. dennoch, bei mir ist addblock / noscript, das a und o im browser.


Da sagst du was wahres. 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bis Anfang des Jahres ohne Blocker bei Buffed unterwegs war. Aber mittlerweile geht mir das teilweise so auf den Geist, dass ich da auch was tun musste. Gerade weil die Banner doch öfters mal "aus dem Ruder laufen". Und das war/ist teilweise sehr nervig. 
Ich bin nun mal sehr viel hier unterwegs und da die Banner selbst direkt hier im Forum quer schießen musste ich da auch was tun. Sorry Buffed...



Martel schrieb:


> Frage: Werbung ist ja gut und schön - aber benutzt ihr eure eigene Webseite evtl nur mit Addblocker? Gerade bei Buffed sind manche Werbungen schon recht aufdringlich.


Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass die Mods hier selber Blocker nutzen, weil sie sonst auf viele Fehltritte der Werbebanner gar nicht erst hingewiesen werden müssten, die sie sonst nämlich meistens selber bemerken würden. Zum Teil merken sie das sicherlich auch, aber eben nicht alles.


----------



## STURMHUND (29. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es denn dann konsequenterweise mit einem Premium-Abo?
Das Verständnis, dass buffed hier Werbung schalten muss, um Geld zuverdienen und diese kostenlose Seite zu erhalten, ist ja anscheinend grundlegend vorhanden.
Der logische Schritt wäre aber nicht, NUR den Adblocker anzuwerfen, sondern im Gegenzug wieder dafür zu sorgen, dass buffed auch Einnahmen erhält.

...und teuer ist so ein Halbjahres- oder Jahresabo nun wirklich nicht. So hätte buffed seine Einnahmen und der KONSEQUENTE Nutzer seine werbefreie Seite.

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass die Mods hier selber Blocker nutzen, weil sie sonst auf viele Fehltritte der Werbebanner gar nicht erst hingewiesen werden müssten, die sie sonst nämlich meistens selber bemerken würden.


Brauchen sie hier nicht


----------



## Ogil (29. Mai 2014)

Neben dem Firmenwagen und dem neuesten Smartphone zum Mobil-Moderieren bekommen Mods natuerlich auch noch eine fette Premiummitgliedschaft


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Neben dem Firmenwagen und dem neuesten Smartphone zum Mobil-Moderieren bekommen Mods natuerlich auch noch eine fette Premiummitgliedschaft


... du hast den jährlichen 4-wöchigen Urlaub in der Südsee vergessen, um uns von all den Strapazen zu erholen, die ihr uns so beschert.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> ...und teuer ist so ein Halbjahres- oder Jahresabo nun wirklich nicht. So hätte buffed seine Einnahmen und der KONSEQUENTE Nutzer seine werbefreie Seite.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents...


Das muss nun ausgerechnet jemand sagen, der erst seit kurzem hier ist und mich gar nicht kennt.

Dann wäre es konsequent, zumindest für mich, diese Seite gar nicht mehr zu besuchen. Der Grund ist recht einfach. 
Zu 95% besuche ich nur das Forum. 
Davon sind wiederum fast 99% der Beiträge Hilfestellungen oder um mal meine Meinung zu sagen (was hier jeder weis der mich schon ein bisschen länger kennt. Das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht ein Abo abzuschliessen, egal was es kostet. 
Die Antworten auf meine Fragen die ich gerne beantwortet hätte, schafft Google mir zu 99,9% zu beantworten, da ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen damit umzugehen weis. 
Ich suche hier oft Antworten für andere User (da ich halt auch nicht alles weis) die für das schreiben von Fragen schon drei mal so lange brauchen wie ich die Antwort präsentieren kann. 
Wenn dann sollten bitteschön diese User alle eine Gebühr bezahlen aber nicht ich! 
Ich bin sicherlich kein Geizkragen, aber ich muss und will kein Geld dafür ausgeben nur um anderen zu helfen. Das ist glaube ich ein bisschen zu viel verlangt, meinst du nicht?
Und wenn die Werbebanner vernünftig laufen würden, wovon du wahrscheinlich nichts mitbekommen hast in deiner kurzen Zeit hier, dann würdest du wahrscheinlich auch einen Blocker benutzen. Nur ein Beispiel sei mal genannt, dass im Forum ganz oben die Banner die darunterliegende Navileiste verdeckten nervte schon gehörig. Oder das Werbebanner unangemessenen Inhalt enthielten. 
Ich kenne Webseiten die ich schon fast doppelt so lange besuche wie Buffed (z.B. Computerbase) da gab es sowas nicht ein einziges mal. Und bei der Geschwindigkeit ist Buffed auch nicht gerade eine Rakete obwohl sie deutlich weniger Besucher haben als andere. (oder eben keine vernünftige Hardware/Software dahinter) Auch das hat schon an meiner Geduld gezehrt und zwar gehörig. Hier auf Buffed gibt es halt immer wieder was. Das können dir die vielen langjährigen Vielnutzer alle bestätigen.


----------



## mystral666 (6. Juni 2014)

Gerade einen interessanten Beitrag am lesen...BAM... des ganze Fenster zugedeckt mit FANTA Werbung. Nirgendwo ein Feld zum Schliessen. Da hilft nur Tab zu machen und buffed.de wieder öffnen. 
Da ich mir den Titel des Beitrags nicht gemerkt habe finde ich ihn nicht mehr wieder. So geht es mir bestimmt 1-2 mal täglich. Echt nervig!


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2014)

mystral666 schrieb:


> Gerade einen interessanten Beitrag am lesen...BAM... des ganze Fenster zugedeckt mit FANTA Werbung. Nirgendwo ein Feld zum Schliessen. Da hilft nur Tab zu machen und buffed.de wieder öffnen.
> Da ich mir den Titel des Beitrags nicht gemerkt habe finde ich ihn nicht mehr wieder. So geht es mir bestimmt 1-2 mal täglich. Echt nervig!



Wenn die Werbung noch mal auftaucht, benutze bitte am Ende der Seite den Link "Problem mit Werbung melden", dann erhält unser Vermarkter die entsprechenden Informationen zu dem aktuellen Werbemittel, um es zu prüfen.


----------



## mustdie (12. Juni 2014)

hi liebes buffed team, ich schreib mal hier da ich sonst net weis wo ich schreiben soll und weil auf die schnelle auch nix anderes anklickbar war weil ihr euere startseite so krass mit werbung zumüllt das man nix mehr sieht.
Wo wir auch schon beim thema wären .Langsam ist es echt unerträglich und ich gehe schon fast enrage wenn ich auf euere seite komm .Ich will nur nach vielleicht neue infos zu wow schauen und bääm ist der halbe bildschirm voll mit bf4 oder was das ist und man kann den sche.... nicht mal wegklicken!In letzter zeit wird es ziemlich penetrant mit werbung bei euch .Mal kommts von unten raufgeschossen dann wieder von oben....also ich weis net wies den anderen geht aber mich nervt es enorm und werde in zukunft meine infos wo anders herholen wenn das so bleibt.
Mfg


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

mustdie schrieb:


> hi liebes buffed team, ich schreib mal hier da ich sonst net weis wo ich schreiben soll und weil auf die schnelle auch nix anderes anklickbar war weil ihr euere startseite so krass mit werbung zumüllt das man nix mehr sieht.
> Wo wir auch schon beim thema wären .Langsam ist es echt unerträglich und ich gehe schon fast enrage wenn ich auf euere seite komm .Ich will nur nach vielleicht neue infos zu wow schauen und bääm ist der halbe bildschirm voll mit bf4 oder was das ist und man kann den sche.... nicht mal wegklicken!In letzter zeit wird es ziemlich penetrant mit werbung bei euch .Mal kommts von unten raufgeschossen dann wieder von oben....also ich weis net wies den anderen geht aber mich nervt es enorm und werde in zukunft meine infos wo anders herholen wenn das so bleibt.
> Mfg



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn die Werbung noch mal auftaucht, benutze bitte am Ende der Seite den Link "Problem mit Werbung melden", dann erhält unser Vermarkter die entsprechenden Informationen zu dem aktuellen Werbemittel, um es zu prüfen. [/font]


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

auf der hauptseite ist die amazon werbung uralt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der papier white gibt es nicht mehr weil auslaufmodell und medal of honor ist auch uralt  und kostet retail nur noch 8,99 €


----------



## Don vom See (25. Juli 2014)

IE 11 und Firefox 3.0 zeigen beide das gleiche. Fett hängt der Werbungs-Overlay mitten über der Seite....
Bitte ändern, Danke


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juli 2014)

Bitte mal ein Screenshot


----------



## hockomat (27. Juli 2014)

Bei mir mit Chrome  das selbe Tierisch nervig

http://hochladen.to/files/MPvn1406449169.html


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2014)

Hab es mal mit dem Werbungsthread verbunden


----------



## hockomat (28. Juli 2014)

Jop super .


----------



## hockomat (29. Juli 2014)

Wird das jetzt auch mal behoben ? Der Scheis hängt bei jedem Login auf mein MyBuffed mitten im Bild und verdeckt einfach so gut wie alles


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt auch mal behoben ? Der Scheis hängt bei jedem Login auf mein MyBuffed mitten im Bild und verdeckt einfach so gut wie alles



Morgen,

ich hadere stets davor irgendwelche Dateien über externe Download-Portale zu laden, so lange ich dafür keine sichere Umgebung habe.

Zwei Ansätze: 

1. Nutzt du die Seite mit einer Zoom-Stufe? Wenn ja, bitte nur mit 100% nutzen, die Seiten sind nicht angepasst für Zoom-Experimente und werden sie auch nicht. 
2. Nutze bitte den Link im Fußbereich der Seite "Probleme mit Werbung melden", der ist auch in mybuffed vorhanden, denn das überdeckende Banner taucht laut deinem Bild da auf. Dann sieht auch der Vermarkter das Problem.

Gruß


----------



## hockomat (29. Juli 2014)

Nope nix Zoom. Ich meld das denn mal


----------



## Evius (25. September 2014)

Hi Buffies,

 

geht es nur mir so oder überlagert der Werbeframe im Hintergrund den Inhalt auf my.buffed.de Seiten?

Habe das Problem bei aktuellem Chrome Browser und Firefox Browser.

 

Screen 1 Chrome, Screen 2 Firefox

 

Grüße ;-)


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2014)

Sollte nicht mehr passieren. Falls doch, bitte noch mal melden.


----------



## Antigotchie (21. April 2015)

Ich finde es ja vollkommen in Ordnung das ihr Werbung einblendet - Eure Mieten zahlen sich ja auch nicht von allein. ABER könnt ihr bitte von der Video Werbung auf der mobilen Website absehen? Ich schaue schon unterwegs kein YouTube, weil der Datentarif halt endlich ist, da ist halt solche Werbung einfach nur blöde. Wenn ihr vor eurem Videos Werbung schaltet, in Ordnung. Aber bitte nicht vor einen ganz normalen Artikel.
Danke, vor allem für die trotzdem interessanten Artikel.


----------



## Hoschie78 (27. Mai 2015)

Also jedes Mal wenn ich denke, es kann mit der Werbung nicht schlimmer kommen, toppt ihr echt alles.

 

Videos kann man sich bei euch ja schon seit langem nicht mehr anschauen, es ist aus Prinzip IMMER Werbung, vor JEDEM Video.

 

Selbst Youtube blendet das nicht pausenlos ein....irre !!

 

Und die Werbung auf der Startseite is sowas von penetrant, das laden dauert ja ewig, bzw. auf Arbeit stürzt die Seite sogar gelegentlich ab, weil sie vor lauter bildschirmfüllender Werbevideos überhaupt nicht fertig wird !!! 

 

Ernsthaft, ihr übertreibt es voll und bevor ich Eurer Seite nun für immer den Rücken kehre wollte ich dieses Statement abgeben, in der Hoffnung, dass vielleicht irgendwann was passiert. Zum Glück gibt es mittlerweile andere und vor allem bessere Seiten, die nicht in 2 von 3 Artikeln über den Haufen berichten, den das neue WoW-Pet gerade gelegt hat


----------



## mercynew (18. Juli 2015)

Liebe Buffies,

 

also mit der Werbung für diesen Horror-Film wird schlimm übertrieben.

 

Sobald ich auf die Seite komme, überlagert dieser Mist alles. Der "Schließen-Button" ist soweit rechts, dass ich den Browser erst auf Vollbild stellen muss,

 

Ich bin der Meinung, Videos, die automatisch über ein Mouse-over gestartet werden, müssten verboten werden.

 

Ich bin abends mal auf die Seite gegangen und dann ging dieses Video an.

Ich hab mich zu Tode erschrocken und meine Frau, welche früh morgens raus muss, wurde durch diesen Driss geweckt.

 

Leute, das geht nicht. Werbung ist okay und ich kann das auch nachvollziehen, aber Buffed wird langsam zur virtuellen Litfaßsäule.

 

Das Verhältnis stimmt absolut nicht.

 

Die Attraktivität der Seite hat in den letzten Monaten leider stark nachgelassen.

 

Früher war ich täglich mehrmals auf der Seite. Jetzt überlege ich es mir zweimal.

 

Abends gehe ich gar nicht mehr auf die Seite. Wer weiß, was da wieder automatisch gestartet wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2015)

Bin überwieged über's Iphone auf Buffed.
Es hält sich in reinem Forum in Grenzen mit der Werbung, aber das ist ja auch egal da sich hier eh langsam der Tod einschleicht.

Kommen wir zum wohl wichtigsten Newstrend der letzten Jahre: FACEBOOK.
Mittlerweile klicke ich keine Buffed Posts mehr an wenns geht. Man wird dermaßen überflutet mit Werbung, welche selbst beim wegklicken oft neue Tabs öffnet.
Etwas Werbung ist ja okay, aber nicht so erdrückend zwanghaft.
Es lohnt sich auch nicht die Werbung in Kauf zu nehmen, da die meisten Artikel eh alles andere als "neu" sind.
Ich folge 2-3 Gamingseiten und Buffed ist sozusagen der Internetbrowser von Microsoft.

Der einzige Grund warum ich noch hier bin, ist Nostalgie.


----------



## Nhoratar (24. Februar 2016)

Auf Eurer Startseite habt jetzt eine permanent aufdringliche Hintergrundwerbung, und das Schlimme ist, daß auch registrierte Premiumkunden dem nicht mehr entgehen können. Nehmt das bitte raus oder ich diese Werbung blocken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2016)

Also, ich sehe als eingeloggter Premium-User *keine* Werbung.

Weder im Hintergrund noch als Popup.

Das Beste ist aber, den "Werbung"-Melden-Link unten auf der Seite zu nutzen. Dann kann das auch vom Team nachvollzogen werden.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

@Nhoratar: bei deinem Account ist kein Premium-Dienst aktiv/hinterlegt.

 

Gruß

 

 

 



Das Beste ist aber, den "Werbung"-Melden-Link unten auf der Seite zu nutzen. Dann kann das auch vom Team nachvollzogen werden.

Der ist nach dem Wechsel unseres Vermarkters zum 01.01.2016 aufgrund nicht vorhandener Schnittstelle nicht aktiv, daher nehmen wir das Feedback über die Foren gern auf.


----------



## Psychosworld (29. Oktober 2016)

Ist es wirklich notwendig das auf den Artikeln Werbevideos geschaltet werden die man weder schließen NOCH muten kann? Solche Aktionen treiben Nutzer geradezu in die Arme von adblockern, auch jene die ihr Surfverhalten soweit reflektieren und auf diese eigentlich verzichten wollen. Als user bleibt mir garnichts anderes übrig als die Werbung auf buffed.de zu blocken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2016)

1


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2016)

Kannst du da mal ein genaues Beispiel nennen?


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2016)

Psychosworld meint die In-Article-Videos, die beim Scrollen aufgehen. Das ist an sich schon eine Ok-Form der Werbung, aber sollte zumindest nicht automatisch Ton abspielen ohne Zutun.


----------



## otherhuman (10. Dezember 2016)

Also ich empfinde die "wackelnde" Werbung im Hintergrund,beim scrollen, als sehr Belästigend.

Komisch ist außerdem das bei der Games Aktuell die gleiche Werbung im Hintergrund nicht wackelt.


----------



## Bayul (26. August 2017)

Hallo,

es gibt einige wenige Seiten, auf denen ich Adblocker ausgeschaltet habe, eine davon war schon immer buffed.de. Leider fehlt mir bei folgender Werbung wirklich der Impuls die Redaktion mit einigen Klicks zu unterstützen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inwiefern ist diese Werbung zielgruppenrelevant? Abnehmtipps, Einschulungsbilder und &#8222;Computern&#8220;?

Mir ist der Werbepartner von Computec nicht bekannt (Taboola womöglich?), aber Buffed scheint hier einen Automatismus in der geschalteten Werbung zu vernachlässigen. Wäre es nicht effizienter, aktiv Unternehmen zu akquierien, deren Produkte tatsächlich Interesse in der Community wecken &#8211; und somit Klicks generieren? Die Kontakte zu den Publishern, Merchandise- und Hardwareherstellern sind doch seit Jahren vorhanden.

Abgesehen von der fragwürdigen Wirtschaftlichkeit trägt diese typische Spam-Werbung dazu bei, dass buffed.de billig aussieht. Diese sinnlosen Banner sind genau der Grund, warum die Besucher Adblocker überhaupt nutzen.

Die Community weiß sehr genau, wie sich das Portal finanziert. Niemand würde euch ernsthalt als Sellouts bezeichnen, wenn ihr ordentliche Werbepartnerschaften eingeht.

Bayul


----------



## Wahooka (18. September 2017)

Ich muss mal eben Anmerken, auch wenn das Thema schon ein paar Wochen offen steht, dass Buffed im Gegensatz zu anderen Seiten nicht ganz so übertreibt.

 

Ausgenommen von deinem Beispiel-Banner der ganz oben auf der Seite hängt (mal ernsthaft: Wer zum Henker hat sich solche Werbe-Positionen überlegt? Die sind mehr nervig als Klick-verlockend.) sieht die Seite auch mit deaktiviertem ABP noch wie eine normale Seite aus ^^


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2017)

Wäre es nicht effizienter, aktiv Unternehmen zu akquierien, deren Produkte tatsächlich Interesse in der Community wecken &#8211; und somit Klicks generieren? Die Kontakte zu den Publishern, Merchandise- und Hardwareherstellern sind doch seit Jahren vorhanden.

Das ist ein Problem, denn so viele Buchungen durch Themengleiche Anzeigekunden gibt es nicht. Das siehst du auf allen Webseiten mit Spielebezug - Gegenteilige Behauptungen kann ich dann sofort per Screenshots wiederlegen. Aber was die speziell genannte Box angeht, ja, die gibt es tatsächlich auch auf unzähligen Webseiten und wir haben keine Klick-Ads, sondern Display-Ads, also AI-Getrackt, das heißt Klick (bei Interesse) ist zwar schön, aber nicht notwendig. Ich möchte damit nicht den Inhalt der genannten Box verteidigen, da ist oft echter Mist drin, aber das können wir tatsächlich nur Hinweis filtern lassen (Bspw. dieser Krempel wie "Verdiene 1500&#8364; am Tag"), aber auch nicht alles.


----------



## Bayul (29. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Das ist bestimmt viel komplizierter als ich es mir vorstelle; ich wollte damit anregen, dass sich Computec nicht Automatismen der Werbenetzwerke unterwirft. Werbung ist meistens das erste, was der Besucher sehen und es soltle nicht mit Frust verbunden sein. Inhaltlich ist es besser geworden, technisch treibt die Seite jedoch Kokolores (auf Firefox 56.0.2):
 

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:160990]

Das "X" zum Schließen habe ich bei beiden Anzeigen vermisst.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2017)

Moin,

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Habs aber auch gemeldet.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2017)

Danke.

 

Die kommen seit letzter Woche häufiger - bitte immer direkt am Beitrag reporten, dann können wir das schnell entfernen.


----------



## Aun (8. November 2017)

bwahahaha son pornolink hab ich eben unter dem jaina artikel gemeldet


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2017)

Bitte kein Offtopic.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2018)

kA, ob es interessiert aber diese Höhle der Löwen Bitcoin Werbung ist bekannter Betrug. ca 10:05


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2018)

Um es an den richtigen Dienstleister zu schicken: Adblocker an oder aus?


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2018)

Ich benutze keinen Adblocker. Chrome ohne Addons.


----------

